# Kampf gegen die Geißel geht los?



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Huhu ihrs..

erinnert ihr euch noch an das Event vor BC? So eins wurde ja auch zu WotLK angekündingt.. kann es sein, dass dies grade gestartet ist? Um 00:01 sind folgende Mobs vor IF gespawnt. (siehe Anhang)

Kleiner Tipp für alle Tyrannen:

Holt euch den debuff Ihr müsst allerdings keine 10 Minuten warten. Ihr könnt z.B. Steingestalt, Bubble, Eisblock etc zünden, dann werdet ihr zum Zombi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß beim Sch### bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



==

Kleines Update^^

Ihr könnt mal auf unsere Homepage schaun, da haben wir nen paar Screens von uns reingepackt - inkl. nen kurzes Video dazu, wie wir die Kriegsmeister in IF umgehauen haben.

*Visit us @ www.blackphoenix-wow.de*   (Die pics sind im letzten Newsbeitrag zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Phase 2 scheint zu beginnen!

Nun sind in den Städten "Verseuchte Kakerlaken" zu finden. Zudem sollen in Stormwind nun auch die bekannten verseuchten Kisten aus Booty Bay zu sehen sein.


----------



## Baldoran (23. Oktober 2008)

die sind auch in silbermond und in anderen städten...
dazu ist auch noch das grab von arthas menethils pferd geöffnet und geleert...
vielleicht plant er einen großangriff ?
also der lichking...


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann kommt so was ja echt wieder! Geil das hat voll Spass gemacht^^


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

in sw genau das gleich .. need mehr info´s XD


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

es hat begonnen,junge helden,einst war ich wie ihr....Fuck you biatch^^

schaut mal eben einer was über sw passiert?


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad in UC seh aber nur den Heiler keine Bösen Mobs


----------



## Cryjin (23. Oktober 2008)

WWW.MMOChampion.COM!

Da steht was dazu =) Ich finds geil ;D


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Oh, interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim letzten Angriff der Geißel, wo es den Wappenrock der Agentumsdämmerung gab war ich nicht wirklich dabei, was ich im nachhinein schade finde.
Ich spiele schon soooo lange WoW und alle Events habe ich verpasst... -_-

Egal ob der erste Angriff der Geißel, das AQ Event oder das Dark Portal Event. >.<
*einfach mal hoff das es wirlich ein event ist was da kommt und es nicht verpass*

Mh, das mit dem Pferd würde auch irgendwo Sinn ergeben, etwas Arthas steckt ja noch immer in ihm drin und wenn es sein Lieblingspferd war könnte es durchaus angehen das er es sich zurückgeholt hat.

EDIT:

Wuhuuu es ist wirklich ein Event. *freude*
Und es liest sich doch recht spaßig mit den Zomies und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Don't waste your time finding and creating a level 1 on this server, being hostile with all player factions also means that guards will kill you on sight and pretty much instantly in the case of a level 1 character."

Das klingt aber aua, deute ich das falsch oder steht da das jeder wärend des Events erstellter LvL 1 Chara gleich ein Feidn aller Völker sein wird solange das Event läuft ?


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich prophezeie euch das heute um 12 uhr ungefähr er drache von arthas da übersw fliegt
und das wir angegriffen werden bzw arthas kommt


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (23. Oktober 2008)

man kann nur mutmaßen, aber wenn ich so in meinen Ingamekalender schaue ist doch jetzt Schlachtfeldtage von dem neuen bg sind... nur das wir eben nicht drauf zugreifen können, weil zu low. Stehen ja auch schon die Bgmeister rum, zumindest glaub ich mich entsinnen zu können, heute einen bei den anderen Schlachtfeldmeistern in sw gesehen zu haben.


----------



## GK15 (23. Oktober 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> dazu ist auch noch das grab von arthas menethils pferd geöffnet und geleert...



wo ist das?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Also was auf mmo zu lesen is macht freude auf mehr^^


----------



## Rungo (23. Oktober 2008)

Spiel zuzeit leider kein wow.... also wenn da was passiert pls nen paar sceens machen und dann pls hier posten^^.... danke !!


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Geht das mit den Zombies jetzt schon los?


----------



## Baldoran (23. Oktober 2008)

GK15 schrieb:


> wo ist das?



in der nähe des pestländer übergangs in tirisfal...
bei balnirs bauernhof oder wie der sich nannte...
wurde neu dazugepatcht...


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Ankylos94 schrieb:


> Geht das mit den Zombies jetzt schon los?



Ne, aber ich steh noch was vor IF rum ^^


----------



## GK15 (23. Oktober 2008)

danke @baldoran...werd da mal vorbeischauen =)


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, glaube das wird richtig, richtig geil!


----------



## Nayrion (23. Oktober 2008)

Also man hört in SW beim rumgehen so komische geräusche von Fledermäusen oder so, ab ich davor auch noch nie gehört. Ich pass ma bei uns RvD bei SW bissl auf und post falls ich was mit Zombies seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Also die Heiler der Agentumsdämmerung stehen ja schon hier und da rum, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe sind erst auf einigen der US Server erste Zombies aufgetaucht, es wird davon ausgegangen das Blizz es wohl auf 1-2 Servern testen und dann auf die Masse lolassen wird.

Mh, wird sicherlich interessant, so könnte man auch mal sehen wie es sein würde wenn es eine dritte Fraktion geben würd der sich Spieler anschleßen könnten.
Weil die Zombies sind ja dann der Feind von jedem.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Nayrion schrieb:


> Also man hört in SW beim rumgehen so komische geräusche von Fledermäusen oder so, ab ich davor auch noch nie gehört. Ich pass ma bei uns RvD bei SW bissl auf und post falls ich was mit Zombies seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sind die fledermäuse von halloween event xd


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (23. Oktober 2008)

Update 00:25 CEST - We've got the source of the infection ! You can get infected by looting the suspicious crates in Booty Bay


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

Nayrion schrieb:


> Also man hört in SW beim rumgehen so komische geräusche von Fledermäusen oder so, ab ich davor auch noch nie gehört. Ich pass ma bei uns RvD bei SW bissl auf und post falls ich was mit Zombies seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die fledermausgeräusche liegen an dem halloween-event, den schlotternächten. da fliegen schon die ganze zeit fledermäuse in den städten rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüsse
Equi


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Update 00:25 CEST - We've got the source of the infection ! You can get infected by looting the suspicious crates in Booty Bay



Das die Geißel aber auch immer mit den selben Tricks durchkommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Das die Geißel aber auch immer mit den selben Tricks durchkommt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vorallem wie kommen sie ungesehen nach boots bay?


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin grad aufm Weg nach BB, ma schaun ob bei uns auch schon was da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> vorallem wie kommen sie ungesehen nach boots bay?



nachts durchs wasser, so wie die untoten piraten in fluch der karibik 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Rexxar-Equi schrieb:


> nachts durchs wasser, so wie die untoten piraten in fluch der karibik 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm ich ruf lieber bei galileo mystery an


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie des mal keinen* auf meinem Server juckt^^ Rajaxx ftw

*mit ausnahmen


----------



## Xaregoth (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Geräuscher der Fledermäuse gehören aber zum Schlotternachtsevent ;-)


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> vorallem wie kommen sie ungesehen nach boots bay?



Naja, ich würde fast glauben so wie sie auch das ganze in WC3 gestartet haben, dort haben sie ja auch "nur" Lieferungen verseucht und so die Leute angesteckt.
Biologische Kriegsführung und sein wir mal ehrlich, in einer Stadt die von Goblins geleitet wird die alles nehmen was sie bekommen können um mehr Gold zu machen istes sicherlich einfach etwas zu plazieren. *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmmm ich ruf lieber bei galileo mystery an



Habe ick schon^^


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich bin grad aufm Weg nach BB, ma schaun ob bei uns auch schon was da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




me2.. screens folgen, sofern da was abgeht^^

Update 00:35 CEST - It seems that if you /duel another player and let him kill you while you're infected, you will get instantly transformed into a zombie. => mmo


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ob das Team den Fall lösen kann? Ich zweifle :S


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde fast glauben so wie sie auch das ganze in WC3 gestartet haben, dort haben sie ja auch "nur" Lieferungen verseucht und so die Leute angesteckt.
> Biologische Kriegsführung und sein wir mal ehrlich, in einer Stadt die von Goblins geleitet wird die alles nehmen was sie bekommen können um mehr Gold zu machen istes sicherlich einfach etwas zu plazieren. *g*



Das stimmt allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Grad is mir ein Ally mit ner Infizierung entgegen gekommen, aus Bootybay, also geht da was!


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

"Kiste" hmm interessant .. anklicken ... *SEUCHE* --- *NEIN*  --- Heilmittel?^^ hab noch 10 min


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Denke mal man soll zu den Argentumtypen gehn um ich heiln zu lassen, frage mich was passiert wenn nicht :O


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

ich auch infiziert letue lasst die 10 minuten und rennt dan nach sw oder so in stadt rein xD


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jep da geht was..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Konnte es mir auch ganz einfach runter nehmen .. is ne Krankheit halt .. ma schaun was kommt wenn die 10 min um sind ? --- Galileo Mystery Junior Club ftw


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, haben wir dann für ne gewisse Zeit , ne dritte Fraktion im Spiel.
Also man kann keine Klasse usw. erstellen, aber man ist halt ein Kämpfer der Geißel.
Kann durchaus sehr spaßig werden in den nächsten Tagen. *g*


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok, hier mal 2 Bilder im Anhang

EDIT: hmm, geht nur eins =/
2nd Edit: Ich lass die Krankheit mal auslaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

achtung aufpassen nicht in nähe von heiler kommen die heilens weg also die argentum typen


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab den geilsten Trick: Booty Bay Infiziren lassen, dann Wasser, tauchen und Sterben. Und schon biste Zombie!


----------



## Rungo (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn man infiziert ist..... bekommt man dann Leben abgezogen oder wie läuft das da ab???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnarr (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade einen gesehn der die 10 min abgewartet wird. Wenn das der Fall ist wird man Untot und gehört zur Geisel.


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Und man wird zum Zombi xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als komplett neutrale Fraktion kann man ALLE angreifen => NPCs+Gegner der Fraktion (Horde => Allianz // Alli => Horde)


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

GEILO, werde also en Zombie mit meiner Jägerin =D
Edit: wenn man stirbt is der Zombie-Debuff weg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

LoL Geil Man kann seine eigenen leute abmetzeln^^


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Und man wird zum Zombi xD


Wie wird man zurückverwandelt?^^


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn man stirbt bzw kann man sterben?^^ weil die viecher in sw ham doch noch ein bissl viel hitpoints


----------



## Rungo (23. Oktober 2008)

sieht sehr spaßig aus!!!
zu blöd das ich keinen aktiven acc habe aber naja.... viel spaß und haltet mich (uns) auf dem laufenden!!!

Rungo


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Booty Bay infiziert also die Wachen^^, jetzt mach ich Ratchet und dann og^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Optix schrieb:


> Und wenn man stirbt bzw kann man sterben?^^ weil die viecher in sw ham doch noch ein bissl viel hitpoints


jo ich finds doof -.- man sitrbt und is wieder normal^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Jajaja, jetzt zeigen sie sich alle , die ganzen Agenten der Geißel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde gleich Shattrath infizieren wahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

ahaha.. wir haben grade die ganzen afkler in IF infiziert xD


----------



## Zer0X (23. Oktober 2008)

Omg omg omg omg omg , bin ich grad aufgeregt xD, kanns kaum erwarten nach sw zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo ich finds doof -.- man sitrbt und is wieder normal^^



Ja gut, aber stell dir mal vor da wird über Nacht oder keine Ahnung zu irgendeiner Zeit wo die Leute raiden oder gerade auf der Arbeit sind oder in der Schule usw. ne ganze Stadtangesteckt und die kommen dann online und sind mitten im Gemetzel, da reicht ja scheinbar ein Treffer und dann sind die auch angesteckt, was ich damit eigentlich meine ist, wenn sich das ausbreitet wie erwartet und auch gehofft, wird man sich sicherlich wieder schnell anstecken, ob man will oder nicht. *g*


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

die wachen sind ein bissel doof .. ich glab ich geh ma schaun ob lowies im startgebiet sind^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Keine chance bei den wachen von sw -.-


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

In Skettis ist man sicher, kommt alle nach Skettis ! %D


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

bin levle 55 ich kann nix machen xD


naja mach ich pro treffer einen zum zombie?


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Wir versuchen jetzt mal den King von SW umzubringen ^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Hm, auf Aegwynn ist es noch recht ruhig, keine Anzeichen von irgendwelchen Freunden der Geißel.
Fliege ich halt mal nach BB und schau wie das da aussieht.


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Infizieren reicht doch ... ähm FÜR DAS HEILIGE LICHT! *hust* pöse pöse geisel


----------



## Balanvallet (23. Oktober 2008)

sind diese seuchekisten nur in bb???


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

schaut ma einer am hafen von sw


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

GEILO!^^

lg vom Syndikat


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Auf mmo-champion wird vermutet das das Event quasi noch im aufbau ist und das in den nächsten Tagen weitere Sachen eingebunden werden, kann also sein das noch in anderen Städten derartige Kisten auftauchen.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

naja die müssen eben erst verschifft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah noch 6std arebit *nervös zitter*


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Oktober 2008)

man is des depri jetzt kommt mal nen event nach andernthalb jahren WoW und dann geht mein rechner nicht >.< wäre mein erstes event ;(


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Mich kotzt das an da kommen 3 infizierte an wollen andere infiziren den das spass macht und Bumm kommt irgend nen Nap und tötet die


----------



## Seko! (23. Oktober 2008)

Ausgerechnet bei sowas funzt der Chartransfer nicht, und meine Mains sitzen in der Welt zwischen den beiden Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

LF Zombie Grp auf Thrall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Schon was übel das man auch Questgeber infizieren und zu Zombies machen kann. XD


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

In Ratschet sind bei uns die Wachen infiziert^^


----------



## Ankylos94 (23. Oktober 2008)

Man kann zwar probieren zu infiziren aber die alten kommen wieder ohne das die Zombies Tot sind und machen die dann alle also geht z.B. Booty Bay infiziren nur mitm 40er Raid!


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

Ankylos94 schrieb:


> Man kann zwar probieren zu infiziren aber die alten kommen wieder ohne das die Zombies Tot sind und machen die dann alle also geht z.B. Booty Bay infiziren nur mitm 40er Raid!



Naja das wäre doch mal was ^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie is das eigentlich wenn man humanodide Mobs umlegt ?
Wie z.b. die Orks der Brennenden Klinge in Durotar, werden die dann auch zu Zombies ? Weil dann könnte man die ja mit dem "Hilfe" Skill einfach mit sich ziehen und so Chaos stiften, oder geht das nur bei Spielern und NPCs ?


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung wäre auszuprobiern, wobei ich eher denke das dies nicht funktioniert...


----------



## -Zirâ- (23. Oktober 2008)

endlich! Endlich kann ich unheil stiften gehen! D:


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

haha wie ich goldhsihn infiziere ^^behindert ist das man dauernd nach booty bay musst wenn man stirbt
also ihr müsst schön leute killn damti ihr am lebenbleibt


----------



## PickelBee (23. Oktober 2008)

Nayrion schrieb:


> Also man hört in SW beim rumgehen so komische geräusche von Fledermäusen oder so, ab ich davor auch noch nie gehört. Ich pass ma bei uns RvD bei SW bissl auf und post falls ich was mit Zombies seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Es is halloween, da sind Fledermäusen unverzichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Monzel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wäre auszuprobiern, wobei ich eher denke das dies nicht funktioniert...



Jo, ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zuerst werde ich mein Glück in Ratchet versuchen, da sind gerade kaum Spieler und genügend NPCs die so rumstehen.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> haha wie ich goldhsihn infiziere ^^behindert ist das man dauernd nach booty bay musst wenn man stirbt
> also ihr müsst schön leute killn damti ihr am lebenbleibt



Oder sich von einem Zombie verprügeln lassen. 
Sollte ja auch wirken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

stimmt ich mach veile zombies gehe leute killn wenn ich drauf geh einfach zu den bimbos hin^^


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

also bei uns aufm Sever versammeln sich die ersten vor OG^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

wie bekommt mit die leute dazu ich versuh die leute dazu zu bekomen -.-


----------



## Astrad (23. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben grad mal versucht, als Hordis, Thrall zu infizieren. Naja er hats überlebt....aber seine wachen gammeln ab xD.


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das erste gute mittel gegen Goldspammer XD


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

ich hab nix zu denen gesagt die standen schon wo ich ankam^^


----------



## Vengaru (23. Oktober 2008)

können eig nur diese Argentumheiler einen heilen, oder auch andere spieler?


----------



## Agrimor (23. Oktober 2008)

Optix schrieb:


> Das erste gute mittel gegen Goldspammer XD



Lol. Ja das könnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

so ich und meine RL freunde ham uns in bB versammelt und jezzz mit der verseuchung angefangen hiern paar, screens, in paar minuten ticken die dots und doe goblins werden böse... ich mach dann weitrer screens:#
http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seuche1rq0.jpg

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seuche2cx0.jpg

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seuche3ma7.jpg

edith kam rein und meinte: http://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seuche4lz6.jpg


----------



## EnCeLiS (23. Oktober 2008)

Vengaru schrieb:


> können eig nur diese Argentumheiler einen heilen, oder auch andere spieler?




Mich hat grad ein Schami "geheilt" als ich kurz auf den fernseher geschaut hab T_T  dabei warens nur noch 15 seks...


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

EnCeLiS schrieb:


> Mich hat grad ein Schami "geheilt" als ich kurz auf den fernseher geschaut hab T_T  dabei warens nur noch 15 seks...



Ach dich auch? ;-)


----------



## m1chel (23. Oktober 2008)

hach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



booty bay ist in knapp 7 min bei uns tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optix 18 (23. Oktober 2008)

Gerade die Typen am Baum infiziert .. also die Npc´s .. kommt nen Pala vorbei .. swush .. grrr


----------



## Monzel (23. Oktober 2008)

So stehe jetzt mit der Seuche in Og in der Bank 5 mins noch dann sind die Bankiere Geschichte^^

Edit meint: DIe Og bank ist nun vollends infiziert! Ich galub das wird ne lange Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ersteleichenfl1.jpg

Die Treuen Goblins die stets mutig und tapfer den Steg von Booty Bay verteidigten sind Geschichte.....
fragt nicht, sie fielen einer Seuche zum Opfer....


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> hach zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf den Bildern ist er Frotty^^


----------



## EvilDivel (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kamen eingige Greifen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (23. Oktober 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wtf?
wasn das  ;D


----------



## Firephoenix89 (23. Oktober 2008)

man mein pc geht nich wie lang hält das event noch an


----------



## Arandriél (23. Oktober 2008)

bei thrall zb waren 2 so stöcke kp als guhl konnt ich die anklicken habs aber net geschafft.  Als Lebender aber  kann ich die nicht nutzen vll gibts ja was schönes dann xD


----------



## Well! (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Argentum heiler lassen euch nicht in die Stadt mit der Seuche -.-" wollt grade og verseuchen >.<


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> Die Argentum heiler lassen euch nicht in die Stadt mit der Seuche -.-" wollt grade og verseuchen >.<


musst mitm flugmeister reinkommn, wir sind grad kurz davor mit ner Zombiearmee, die wir vor Seenhain gesammelt haben die stadt zu attacken


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (23. Oktober 2008)

in booty bay stehen so kisten... wenn man die anklickt, bekommt ma ne krankheit... im tooltip steht:
ein zombie hat euch infiziert, findet ein heilmittel bevor es zu spät is... den debuff haben auch wachen drauf... ich hoffe ich werd in 8min zum ghul^^


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

kurz zu den ghuuls: Also sobald ihr ein ghuul seid verliert ihr Stetig HP, sobald ihr jedoch wen angreift healt ihr euch per Life Drain hoch also immer schön leute anfressen^^


----------



## Dusatori (23. Oktober 2008)

wirst du^^ 

wir verseuchen gerade ganz if

hochlord ist shcon tot an der seuche verreckt xDDD

für Arthas für die Geisel


----------



## Fluti (23. Oktober 2008)

Das event ist mal sowas von langweilig, dachte das da mehr passiert. Aber sobald man ein guhl ist wird man von den wachen umgehaun oder irgend so ein nap von spieler kommt und heut dich um.

Im großen und ganzen stink langweilig!


----------



## Lognir (23. Oktober 2008)

> Das event ist mal sowas von langweilig, dachte das da mehr passiert. Aber sobald man ein guhl ist wird man von den wachen umgehaun oder irgend so ein nap von spieler kommt und heut dich um.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen stink langweilig!




Warte doch mal ab was noch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuche gerade Thralls Festung zu infizieren. Leider bleiben die Elite NPCs scheinbar nicht Elite. :<


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Fluti schrieb:


> Das event ist mal sowas von langweilig, dachte das da mehr passiert. Aber sobald man ein guhl ist wird man von den wachen umgehaun oder irgend so ein nap von spieler kommt und heut dich um.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen stink langweilig!



Ich bezweifel das das alles sein wird, wird sicherlich noch n bischl was passieren.


----------



## Magni (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das das alles sein wird, wird sicherlich noch n bischl was passieren.


 phase 1


----------



## Arandriél (23. Oktober 2008)

also bei thrall die stöcke kann man als guhl mit nem ork kopf bestücken   hab nur 1 geschafft  vll passiert noch was feines


----------



## Seko! (23. Oktober 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> phase 1



Sorry für Offtopic, aber hab dich gerade inner Bank von IF angesprochen wegen Thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Gnom Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Threat:

Zum glück hab ich nochn Twink ^^ Aber gibt echt zuviele Noobs die dich töten müssen, so kriegst keinen anständigen Raid auffe Beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

gepriesen seien die, die ne liste mit idioten, ninjas usw von der eigenen Fraktion über die jahre aufgehoben haben^^ jetzt gibts klopfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonies (23. Oktober 2008)

is schon lustig als zombie durche gegend zu laufen, besonders wenn man zu mehrt ist ^^ naja auf mehr als 5 ham wirs nie gebracht weil leider zuviele rumlaufen die meinen einen dann killen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin ma gespannt was noch so kommt ^^


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauche genau JETZT ein Tutorial für WINE um WOW zum Laufen zu kriegen. Auf meinem Windows funzt WoW nicht T.T


----------



## -Zirâ- (23. Oktober 2008)

Das macht mal sau Spass ;D
nächste Amtshandlung, Infizieren lassen und  schauen das kein heiler zu nah an mich ran kommt in shat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Das macht mal sau Spass ;D
> nächste Amtshandlung, Infizieren lassen und  schauen das kein heiler zu nah an mich ran kommt in shat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja es macht Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und je mehr auf dem Server sind desto lustiger wird es.^^ 


Wenn es jemand geschafft hat einen Fraktionsboss zu infizieren dann postet es bitte hier hinein. Ich würde nämlich gerne wissen ob die dann ihren "Boss" Status behalten, sprich so stark sind wie davor.^^


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn man als ghuul einen fraktionsboss umlegt....zählt das achievement dann in "General"^^^^


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Verdammter Mist! Warum hab ich WoW gelöscht? Dann würde ich mir gerade viel, viel Arbeit ersparen!

Und Ahnung von WINe hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wenn man als ghuul einen fraktionsboss umlegt....zählt das achievement dann in "General"^^^^



Man muss ihn ja nicht mal umlegen.^^ Mit der Fahigkeit muss man ihn nur vollschleimen.^^


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

lol^^na ich freu mich shcon, wennich nach hause komm....um 8.....dann schlag ich kesselpauken und tanze die ganze nacht....zM hab ich gehört, dass ghuule sich so verhalten....sie sollten es zumindest.


----------



## Flink95 (23. Oktober 2008)

es ist echt cool als zombie man ist aber sau langsam und man stirbt wenn man nicht kämpft oder sich mit dieser giftwolke heilt
ich finde es sollte einen questgeber für guhle geben


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Bisher gabs ja bei jedem dieser Events eine oder mehrere Quests und ich denke diesmal wirds nicht anders sein.
Quests kommen dann in einer der weiteren Phasen.


----------



## Nightwalker77 (23. Oktober 2008)

ach gott und ich verpass das alles, naja sind ja nur noch 3 1/2 stunden bis feierabend, dann gehts los.


sagt behält man die hp die man vorher hatte oder bekommt man einheits hp?


Gruss

Night


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

> naja sind ja nur noch 3 1/2 stunden bis feierabend



jop^^ aber he...wir haben dann mehr opfer weil ja siche rmehr online sind als nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Sich infizieren lassen oder direkt als Zombie von Shatt aus mit dem Teleporter nach Donnerfels istauch sehr spaßig.
Dann direkt aus der Höhle herausbrechen und alles anfallen. XD


----------



## Nightwalker77 (23. Oktober 2008)

oh ein Leidensgenosse, wahrscheinlich aber nich vom zdc?

btw sind hier Leute vom Zirkel unterwegs?

naja muss mal schauen was die leutchens hier so machen gott sei dank is im mom ruhig, so das ich auch noch relativ fit bin

Gruss

Night


----------



## Zydoom (23. Oktober 2008)

hm ich krieg den scheiß heiler bei adal nit down xD
will adal killen :O
alle von antonidas pls infizieren lassen und zu adal^^


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

ich kotz dann morgen früh nach der nachtschicht einfach alle 10 minuten den boden bei den horde-bg-anmeldern voll xD


----------



## Krisocka (23. Oktober 2008)

Anscheinend lassen sich manche NPCs net infizieren, habe eben erstmal schön G'eras und seine Wächter ínfiziert, als ich wieder da war, waren sie dispellt.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

@Nigthwalker: ne Das Syndikat^^ passte auch auf Sachen und Leute auf? ^^^^

@Rexxar: lol glorreiche idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (23. Oktober 2008)

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=goldhainraidap7.jpg

wir haben uns dann doch entschiedden Goldhain zu raiden, war sehr funny, sind nur leider an den vielen ätzenden spawnenden Wachen abgekackt,, ich glaub das war der erste Fraktionsübergreifemde angriff aufm Server, den Ally und Horde ham Hand in Hand oder eher Knochen in Knochen als Ghuls gegen die Einwohner Goldhains gekämft^^ war auf jeden fall sehr spannend und lustig


----------



## EvilDivel (23. Oktober 2008)

Den Flugmeister zu infizieren steigert die Frames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Können sich denn Ally-Guhle und Horde-Guhle unterhalten?


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Killerguitar schrieb:


> Können sich denn Ally-Guhle und Horde-Guhle unterhalten?



ich hoffe die sprechen alle standart-ghoulisch ^^


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

Ghuule tun sich meist schwer mit dem reden...da können sich eher Amöben lieb haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ...da können sich eher Amöben lieb haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh man, auf was für nen scheiss man wärend einer langweiligen nachtschicht doch so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

hehehehe

naja um 5 kommen die ersten leute daher und ich hab was zu tun^^^^

ob man als Ghuul Freunde in Naxx/Strat/Scholo hat?^^
wie stehen die geisel -mobs zu einem?


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

was machst du denn?

ja das wäre cool..... als ghoul inne östlichen und westlichen fliegen zwecks massen-armee-rekrutierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was passiert eigentlich in unterstadt? da is doch eh schon alle tot oder nich? ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. Oktober 2008)

Könnte jemand Sceens machen? hol mir erst morgen ne Game Card, wäre nice 
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja man kann sich untereinander in "zombiescher" Sprache unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal ob man vorher Ally oder Hordler war.^^ Das mit den NPCs sollte man mal ausprobieren.^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Mit der Seuche aufs Schlachtfeld geht leider nicht, gerade probiert. *g*

Bin mal gespannt wie das ganze ablaufen wird wenn die meisten Spieler wieder da sind und wie weitere Phasen in dem Event aussehen.
Wird man sicherlich im laufe des Tages mitbekommen. *spannung* ^^


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

mayB sind in naxx usw die quests!! edit: wäre fast soweit "ganz sicher" zu sagen^^

ich bin beim werkschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja man kann sich untereinander in "zombiescher" Sprache unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat ja mal was!


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

dann mal grüsse von der deutschen bahn zum werkschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer läuft mal nach strath und fragt den endboss ob er ihm mal eben das reitmount gibt, so als wilkommensgeschenk auf der untot-verseuchten seite? ^^


----------



## Oiphorie (23. Oktober 2008)

naxx gibts nichtmehr :>


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

ja^^ grüsse v austria tabak zurück^^

ay, naxx ist ja im norden.......ich shcau aber sicher strat und scholo zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Equi (23. Oktober 2008)

Oiphorie schrieb:


> naxx gibts nichtmehr :>



deswegen hab ich ja auch strath geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange wird denn das gehen? Nur heute?


----------



## Haseneule (23. Oktober 2008)

wir haben grad das ganze untere viertel aufgeräumt...

ca. 50 NPC zombies die alles umgehauen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum thema:
Soll irgendeine story vorbereitung auf WOTLK sein


----------



## Nightwalker77 (23. Oktober 2008)

@schleppel

ich pass auf das die kein unsinn machen, bin in der Pflege beschäftigt.


so nur noch 3 Stunden die zeit fliegt nur so dahin *lol*


Gruss

Night


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

mit v wie flügel?^^


----------



## Haseneule (23. Oktober 2008)

ajo gute nacht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Also, wenn ich mich da nicht verlesen habe sind andere Truppenteile der Geißel, also die Mobs in den Pestländen und/oder auch den Instanzen wie Strat und Scholo freundlich einem gegenüber eingestellt, aber Quests usw. gibt es da nicht.

Ein Blauer hat zwar in dem Thread gepostet aber er hat die Idee das es dort eventuell Qs geben könnte werde bestätigt noch verneint.

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...80565&sid=1


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

harhar^^

war ich hier der erste der die idee hatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Wäre einfach nur nett zu wissen, wie lange das nun gehen soll


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Killerguitar schrieb:


> Wäre einfach nur nett zu wissen, wie lange das nun gehen soll



Bis zum Release von WotLK?

Da wird aber noch mehr kommen, denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

jop seh ich auch so........oke....was kann die geisel anstellen, das uns alle veranlasst nach Nordend zu zeihen.....

weil es hiess ja dass der Lich KING was anstellt, und wir nicht grundlos nach norden gehen...soca


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

na, dann brauche ich ja nicht hetzen.


----------



## Mookie (23. Oktober 2008)

Hihi wir haben grad mit paar Kollegen SW geraidet find das ganz lustig wie die ganzen Wachen auch zu Ghulen werden, am Ende waren wir so 40 bis 1 Magier reingesprugen ist und alle gekillt hat - wie wir ihn darauf hin geflamed haben ist aber nicht mehr christlich. *g*


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Blizz hat noch keine Zeitangaben gemacht, aber es wird vermutet das es bis zum start des Addons oder kurz davor laufen wird.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das, wenn man in späteren Phasen keine anderen Möglichkeiten als Ghul bekommt, irgendwas geändert wird an ihnen, weil es leider zu oft passiert das eine ganze Armee von einer einzigen Person aufgehalten wird und das kann ja nun auch nicht so ganz richtig sein, da das Event ja die Gefahr durch Arthas verdeutlichen soll und wenn einer alleine seine Bodentruppen wegwischt ist da schon etwas lächerlich. *g*


----------



## Solexa (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube Mookie war bei dem "raid" dabei aber vllcht spielt sich ja auf allen Servern das gleiche ab *gg* 
hier noch die leider sehr wenigen Bilder dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (23. Oktober 2008)

Solexa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Mookie war bei dem "raid" dabei aber vllcht spielt sich ja auf allen Servern das gleiche ab *gg*
> hier noch die leider sehr wenigen Bilder dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wärs gewesen aber leider nein, es scheint sich auf allen Servern das gleiche abzuspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das stimmt was zu diesem Bild gesagt wurde, dann ist jetzt bie beste Zeit dafür das Mount vom Baron zu farmen.
Als Guhl kann man scheinbardie Tür zu seinem "Versteck" öffnen und direkt zu ihm gehen.


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (23. Oktober 2008)

Gibt's ein Achievement fürs Vollschleimen von Thrall? Kann man die Stöcke bei seinem Thron wirklich anklicken? Hat jemand ansprechbare NPCs gefunden die vllt. sogar Quests geben? Alles wichtige Fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dionaar (23. Oktober 2008)

Lasst euch nicht heilen !   lassen wir ganze massen von Zombies über Azeroth rollen,war gestern nur mit einem gilden kollegen unterwegs aber haben immer 8 npc´s infiziert und zu gesehen wie sie andere infiziert haben ...jaja ich weiß man muss seine Städte verteidigen.

Aber es machte soviel spass..und es ist mal was anderes als immer nur Ruf oder etwas anderes farmen  zu müssen.
Ich als Hordler hab sogar OG infiziert ^^

Also mein Aufruf ..tötet keine Mobs in den Städten...macht mit..habt spass mal böse gegen eure Fraktion zu sein..stellt raids auf ..organisiert euch ..auf das ganz azeroth ..nur noch aus zombies besteht ..wenn auch nur für eine kurze zeit ....achja bestimmt auch lustig auf RP servern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milchkuh1337 (23. Oktober 2008)

toll, ich muss jetz hier noch auf arbeit abgammeln, am liebsten würde ich jetz heim, und auch zum Zombie werden =)


----------



## Werfloh (23. Oktober 2008)

milchkuh1337 schrieb:


> toll, ich muss jetz hier noch auf arbeit abgammeln, am liebsten würde ich jetz heim, und auch zum Zombie werden =)



Dito.

Gerade erst auf Arbeit gekommen und das hier gelesen. Naja heute Abend ab halb 6 gehts dann ab^^


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (23. Oktober 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Gerade erst auf Arbeit gekommen und das hier gelesen. Naja heute Abend ab halb 6 gehts dann ab^^



dito -.- so lange noch und dann liest man hier sowas tolles *Ahhh Diese Kopfschmerzen* Chefe Chefe Ich bin sooo Krank ^^


----------



## !Albador! (23. Oktober 2008)

ihr müsst aufpassen die heiler helfen euch ohne das ihr sie fragt ... wollte grad nach goldhain und bin in sw an so nem heiler vorbei gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2008)

Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (23. Oktober 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Gerade erst auf Arbeit gekommen und das hier gelesen. Naja heute Abend ab halb 6 gehts dann ab^^




verdammte Axt... Hätt ich das gewusst... Jetzt bin ich trotz leichter Krankheit zur Arbeit gefahren und langweil mich hier. Mal sehen, ob ich heute Abend etwas Zeit habe.

Übrigens: Sche** auf Städte verteidigen. Ich spiel auf nem RP-Realm. Wer da ein Zombie ist, hat auch wie einer zu handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr gute Idee und ne tolle Nebenbeschäftigung dieses Event. Bin echt gespannt ob noch was anderes passiert.

och fuck, so lange noch ><


----------



## German Psycho (23. Oktober 2008)

hey, jetzt kann der angehende hobbyterrorist und selbstmordattentäter auch in WoW seine obsession ausleben. infizieren lassen, in ne gegnergruppe sprinten und sich selbst hochjagen. mal sehen wann die NATO in azeroth einmarschiert ..

"Es ist wichtig den Terror in Azeroth zurückzudrängen, bevor der Terror zu uns kommt!"


----------



## Faimith (23. Oktober 2008)

milchkuh1337 schrieb:


> toll, ich muss jetz hier noch auf arbeit abgammeln, am liebsten würde ich jetz heim, und auch zum Zombie werden =)



Genau...

Mann, hab das ganze total verpasst xD.


Ich glaube ich mach heute früher schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich wirklich Klasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Kleine Frage, hab das jetzt nicht sooo mitbekommen, Zombies sind ja untod, kann man in der Zombie Gestalt sterben? Oder heilt man sich einfach.. O.o

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche leute auf Madmortem  für einen Geissel raid Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pls W Amàrà ingame


----------



## Delhoven (23. Oktober 2008)

<- PvP Only, wir werden dann heute mal einfach nur herumrennen und alles umnieten, was krank ist. 2 Personal healer 3 Melees =)

Aber erstmal ein spassiger Tag im Büro =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> <- PvP Only, wir werden dann heute mal einfach nur herumrennen und alles umnieten, was krank ist. 2 Personal healer 3 Melees =)
> 
> Aber erstmal ein spassiger Tag im Büro =)



Man Blizz scheint das Gut gemacht zu haben^^


----------



## TvP1981 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ist es eigentlich möglich die Seuche in die Hauptstadt zu tragen?


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (23. Oktober 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich die Seuche in die Hauptstadt zu tragen?



Wird wohl der Sinn des ganzen sein da du ja auch NPC und Fraktionsbosse infizieren kannst


----------



## Casaloki (23. Oktober 2008)

So macht das kürzlich veröffentlichte Spoiler-Video mit dem Angriff durch den Apotheker aus Unterstadt auch einen Sinn. Da wird ja schon seit Anfang an, wenn man als Untoter startet, mit gespielt, diese Verschwörung, das jemand an einer neuen Seuche bastelt. Und dies gipfelt dann in der Questreihe in WotLK, wo Unterstadt angegriffen wird. Sehr schön, endlich mal hat Blizzard konsequent eine der alten Ideen umgesetzt und ausgebaut. 
Wie sagte der Joker: Und jetzt gehts los! 

Casaloki, Babalawo und Papa Legba von Sen'jin


----------



## AliasSense (23. Oktober 2008)

GK15 schrieb:


> wo ist das?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist das grab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Oktober 2008)

gogo alle nach bb und zombies,bei 1 min bis zombie sw und a;lle killen^^ 
sind schon 30 auf mugthol


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (23. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, hab das jetzt nicht sooo mitbekommen, Zombies sind ja untod, kann man in der Zombie Gestalt sterben? Oder heilt man sich einfach.. O.o


Wenn man in Zombiegestalt stirbt, ist man beim Geistheiler und muß zu seiner Leiche rennen. Man ist danach wieder normal und die Ausrüstung hat 10% weniger Haltbarkeit. Man kann sich aber einfach wieder infizieren lassen und sterben und schon ist man wieder ein Zombie.


----------



## essey (23. Oktober 2008)

Fraktionsbosse kann man auch "infizieren"? Was passiert denn dann? Werden die zum ober-zombie oder auch ein ganz normaler ghul? Bringt das auch irgendwas? ^^


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Fraktionsbosse kann man auch "infizieren"? Was passiert denn dann? Werden die zum ober-zombie oder auch ein ganz normaler ghul? Bringt das auch irgendwas? ^^


Wird sicher noch was tolles bringen. ATM bringts warscheinlich nix außer, dass der halt seine wachen haut nach 10 mins^^


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Fraktionsbosse kann man auch "infizieren"? Was passiert denn dann? Werden die zum ober-zombie oder auch ein ganz normaler ghul? Bringt das auch irgendwas? ^^



Ich hab es gestern versucht, aber hab nur die 60er Elite Orcdame am Wegekreuz geschafft. Die wurde als Zombie dann zwar auch 60, aber nicht mehr Elite. Wie es sich bei Bossen verhält weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Hivez (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das man nach einiger Zeit zu einem Lich wird???
Kann das stimmen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin grad auf arbeit un kann das nich testen..-.-


----------



## essey (23. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das man nach einiger Zeit zu einem Lich wird???
> Kann das stimmen?
> 
> 
> ...



Stell ich mir cool vor, könnte mir aber nicht vorstellen in welchem Zusammenhang das steht, da die Seuche ja vermutlich von den bööööösen Apothekern kommt. Ein Lich würde eher zu Arthas passen, der mit der Invasion/Seuche in dem Fall nichts am Hut hätte...


----------



## youngceaser (23. Oktober 2008)

brauch wieder ne gamecard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (23. Oktober 2008)

ACHTUNG SPOILER:















































Die Zombies werden laut neuesten geleakten Infos wohl die Waisenhäuser infizieren und teilweise die Kinder entführen. Das Waisenhaus von Sturmwind wird sogar vollständig abbrennen.

Weiterhin werden folgende Städte nahezu vollständig von der Geißel ausgelöscht werden:

- Everlook
- Astranaar
- Splintertree

Am Ende des Events, auf dem Höhepunkt des Seucheneffekts können spieler mithilfe von 50 nahen NPC-ghulen zum lich werden, dieser leidet nicht unter negativer lebensregeneration und behrrscht die Fähigkeiten:
- Seuchenwolke
- Frostnova
- Frostblitz

Sobald ein Lich stirb werden ausserdem bis zu 100 Ghule, egal ob spieler oder nicht, innerhalb von 30 metern ebenfalls ausgelöscht.



Die Geißelkessel in den östlichen Pestländern werden nun den Infekt ebenfalls verbreiten. Wer unter diesem stirbt erhält 500 leben mehr als normale ghuls. 
btw habs doch noch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Stell ich mir cool vor, könnte mir aber nicht vorstellen in welchem Zusammenhang das steht, da die Seuche ja vermutlich von den bööööösen Apothekern kommt. Ein Lich würde eher zu Arthas passen, der mit der Invasion/Seuche in dem Fall nichts am Hut hätte...



Warum sollte die Seuche von den Apos kommen ?
Bisher sieht es so aus wie das was die Geißen schon in Warcraft 3 gemacht hat , würde also durchaus Sinn ergeben wenn es auch jetzt wieder die Geißel wäre die das gemacht hat.

Was die Sache mit der Verwandlung angeht, wäre ne coole Sache, durch Kills oder nach einer gewissen Zeit des überlebens quasi eine Stufe aufzusteigen und somit das ganze Spektrum der Geißelarmee darzustellen.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich wird sagen die seuche kommt vom lich king und nich von den apotekern weil man glaub ich auch die apoteker angreifen kann und auch die untoten in den pestländern die zum lich gehören kann man nich angreifen


----------



## essey (23. Oktober 2008)

Firephoenix89 schrieb:


> ich wird sagen die seuche kommt vom lich king und nich von den apotekern weil man glaub ich auch die apoteker angreifen kann und auch die untoten in den pestländern die zum lich gehören kann man nich angreifen



ok, ich hab nichts gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (23. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Stell ich mir cool vor, könnte mir aber nicht vorstellen in welchem Zusammenhang das steht, da die Seuche ja vermutlich von den bööööösen Apothekern kommt. Ein Lich würde eher zu Arthas passen, der mit der Invasion/Seuche in dem Fall nichts am Hut hätte...



Die Seuche kommt nicht von der Apotheker Vereinigung der Verlassenen sondern von der Geißel.
Die Apotheker von der Untoten Fraktion versuchen eine Seuche/Gift gegen die Geißel (andere Untote) herzustellen, und nicht um die Menschen und andere Rassen in Ghule zu verwandeln. Soetwas macht nur die Geißel wie zum Beispiel in Warcraft 3 wo die eine Stadt auch mit vergifteten Kornkisten verseucht wurde und Arthas diese Stadt, die unter dem Einfluss von Mal Ganis lag, ausräucherte.


----------



## Laviamor (23. Oktober 2008)

bei uns aufm server labern alle irgendwas davon, dass man irgendnen mount kriegt wenn man als ghul leute killt oso oO weiss da jmd was von?


----------



## Flooza (23. Oktober 2008)

das tolle ist an dem event, das man als Horde mit den Allys reden kann wenn man selbst und sie nen Ghuul sind ^^


----------



## Raheema (23. Oktober 2008)

Wo liegt denn dasd pferd von Arthas ? 


hab leider kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (23. Oktober 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich die Seuche in die Hauptstadt zu tragen?


Ich kann jetzt nur von SW reden.... tal der helden steht ein argentum heiler der einen von der seuche befreid,
im ah steht einer beim könig steht einer und im gasthaus von sw,
wird also arg schwirig dort was zu machen ohne dispellt zu werden.


----------



## Hivez (23. Oktober 2008)

schade das es bei den ghulen keine hexer gibt..hexerport ftw!!^^


----------



## henrikdeluxe (23. Oktober 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur von SW reden.... tal der helden steht ein argentum heiler der einen von der seuche befreid,
> im ah steht einer beim könig steht einer und im gasthaus von sw,
> wird also arg schwirig dort was zu machen ohne dispellt zu werden.



ich hoffe die Heiler bekommen in Phase 2 ein bissl haue, so dass die mal paar minuten weg sind ^^


----------



## essey (23. Oktober 2008)

Hivez schrieb:


> schade das es bei den ghulen keine hexer gibt..hexerport ftw!!^^



Ruhestein wär auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (23. Oktober 2008)

jo wär geil mit ruhestein...paar sek. warten und dann solo sw o.ä. plattmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (23. Oktober 2008)

kann mich einer aufklären was bei dem event zu bc passiert is?


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

Firephoenix89 schrieb:


> kann mich einer aufklären was bei dem event zu bc passiert is?


Waren soweit ich weiß endlos viele Dämonen die über die verwüsteten Lande hergefallen sind


----------



## Venoxin (23. Oktober 2008)

Firephoenix89 schrieb:


> kann mich einer aufklären was bei dem event zu bc passiert is?



würde ich auch gerne wissen^^

War schon vor BC aktiv aber hab nix von nem BC event bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (23. Oktober 2008)

Firephoenix89 schrieb:


> kann mich einer aufklären was bei dem event zu bc passiert is?


 Da kamm unangekündigter besuch und legte in der loby der städte alles an in brand....
Das ist die grobe bezeichnung...  Eigentlich kam ab und zu gruul mit 2 hunden und rannten im
"eingangsbereich" auf und ab und killten wachen und spieler.
Nur doof war das sich gruul pro spiler um die 1000 life geheilt hatte (zahlen weis ich nimmer genau).

p.s. mein main war da auch erst um lv 50 rum mal sehen ob ich screens finde...


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

wo gibt es nochmehr solcher kisten z.b. in sw?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

> Entnommen aus einem zerfallenden Tagebuch, gefunden in der toten Stadt Andorhal…
> 
> Mittwoch
> Mein geliebtes Zuhause Andorhal fiel einer bösartigen Seuche zum Opfer. Ich wurde unmittelbar Zeuge der Gräueltaten der Geißel und habe unvorstellbare Sachen gesehen. Der Tod wurde meinen Geliebten verweigert. Anstelle dessen verwandelte sich jeder den ich kannte in ein Scheusal. Ungeheuer voll unermesslich unbarmherziger Bösartigkeit!
> ...



VoM WoW Forum Edit Auf Deutsch Von Wrocas


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Nicht zu vergessen das wärend des BC Events halt das Dunkle Portal sich öffnete und alle paar Minuten Mobs rausgekommen sind + Elite Mobs.
Es war also was in und um die Städte herrum und direkt vor dem Dunklen Portal. ^^

EDIT:

Laut mmo-champion.com

"Kisirani (World Designer) and Nethaera (Community Manager) also hinted at a few ... upcoming changes to the event. It wouldn't be surprising to see a LOT more things to happen in the next days, this is definitely just the beginning."


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns fast alles städte inifiziert -.-


----------



## ch_Rankath (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bei uns fast alles städte inifiziert -.-




Fast alles Städte infiziert sein isch schwör.


----------



## Staaken (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

zum einen wollt ich mich herzlich bei allen Zombie´s bedanken die mit auf dem Server Mal´Ganis zwischen 14 und 15:45 versucht haben, Ogrimmar zu raiden.
Mir hat das sehr viel Spaß gemacht...hier noch einige Screens die ich gemacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich waren das nicht alle, aber mit die Besten. =)

Zum anderen wollt ich euch Buffed-User fragen, was lief bei euch ab seitdem es die Möglichkeit gibt, zum Zombie zu werden.

Dann erzählt mal^^

MfG Staaken


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Hättest die nicht Schon in den Bestehenden Thread Posten Können O_o? Naja Aufjedenfall Mal Gz Und Glückwunsch zum Fun^^

EDIT: das War Mal In Nem Anderen Theard Hier Nich Wundern Ja!


----------



## Ocian (23. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71893

*g*

Bitte dort weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja der Event ist ne schöne idee von Blizz.

Aber nachdem ich mich jetzt mehrere Stunden bemüht habe, 
und all diese Bemühungen von irgendwelchen Spielverderbern ruiniert wurden, hab ich die Lust verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab jetzt 3x die Seuche von Beutebucht bis nach OG geschleppt, aber jedesmal machen einem das irgendwelche Leute kaputt.
(wir waren Zeitweise schon 30 oder 40 Zombies), aber wurden dann immer von irgendwelchen Komikern umgegankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



isses bei euch auf den Realms auch so schlimm?


----------



## Vampirgott (23. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71893
> 
> *g*
> 
> ...



sehr witzig ^^


----------



## Flooza (23. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71893
> 
> *g*
> 
> ...




hö? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> hö? oO



Das War Mal Ein Anderer Theard Der Wurde In den Hier Reingepackt


----------



## Flooza (23. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das War Mal Ein Anderer Theard Der Wurde In den Hier Reingepackt




achso... danke. ich war schon sehr verwirrt.


----------



## Kokoros (23. Oktober 2008)

Kommt Arthas auch zur Horde?


----------



## Firephoenix89 (23. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand arthas gesehen?


----------



## Gott92 (23. Oktober 2008)

wo is das grab von arthas' pferd?^^


----------



## Sovieh (23. Oktober 2008)

Probelme gibts bei uns aufm Server auch (Todeswache)...waren auch schon recht viele...aber dann kamen immer irgendwelche Bomber und haben alle gekillt...bzw die Krankheit entfernt und die geheilt, die man töten wollte :/

ahja Tipp: wenn ihr die Krankheit habt...macht ein Duell...ihr sterbt dann und seid sofort n Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns das gleiche, mehrere dispellen die krankheit auf den bürgern und killen einfach -.- So kann die Geißel ja nicht in die Städte kommen menno....


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (23. Oktober 2008)

Letzenendes sollte es ja auch im Sinne der Horde/Allianz sein, das es sich nich ausbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher doch nur verständlich wenn die Zombies bekämpft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jaja, RP Realm und so ^^)


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal nen Link zu unserer HP in den Startbeitrag eingefügt.. da könnt ihr mal sehen, was unsere Gilde von dem Event hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (23. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

kann ich mit anderen zombies ein schlachtzug eröffnen? heute abend ist schlachtfest angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (23. Oktober 2008)

werde stormwind KILL video bald reinsetzen, waren knappe 120 leute heute im turm von sw oben wo man aus dem portal kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I dream online (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Zombie Eventsache interessiert mich wirklich sehr, ich finde es von Blizz richtig toll gemacht, es eröffnet uns ganz neue, bislang unbekannte, nie-im-Leben-für-möglich gehaltene neue Erfahrungen!
Leider sind alle bei der Auskunftserteilung sehr zurückhaltend, man erfährt das meiste eher zufällig, oder durch Probieren-Scheitern-Probieren …

Habe mir an so einer Kiste in Booty Bay die Krankheit geholt und bestieg erstmal den Greif zur Kapelle in den östlichen Pestis.
Die Verwandlung zum Zombie fand während des Fluges statt (ihr hättet mein Gesicht sehn solln, ich starrte nur noch so auf den Monitor^^).
Greif landete planmäßig an der Kapelle… ; nunja… Keine 2 sec. später war ich tot, pullte die gesamten Argentumdämmerungstypen rein durch meine Erscheinung dort. (Außer die Herrschaften im Gasthaus, die labern ja nur, haben keine Zeit, sich mit per Greif einfliegenden Zombies rumzuhaun * Ironie off ).
Nach dem Beleben, Friedhof ist ja gleich nebenan, war ich kein Zombie mehr und hatte 10% Haltbarkeitsschaden an der Rüssi.
Ok, nächster Versuch….
Mein Ziel war nämlich, um das auch mal preiszugeben… : Baron Rivendare in Stratholme… .
Dieser Baron hat mich schon seit eh und je fasziniert und ich wollte mal näheres von ihm wissen.
Nächster Versuch war erstmal die Überlegung: *wohin den Ruhestein legen, um Stratholme so nah wie möglich zu sein.
Kapelle fiel aus (^^), deren gemütliches Beisammensein bei Tisch wollte ich nicht stören^^ (< faule Ausrede! Wollte nicht noch mal dort sterben…). 
Ok, dann mal Map aufgeklappt, hm, hmm, .. Hinterland !

Joar, Ruhestein zu Wildhammers ins Gasthaus gelegt und nach Booty Bay geflogen, nächste „Auffällige Kiste“ geöffnet.
Infiziert sofort Ruhestein benutzt und im Hinterland aufgetaucht, immerhin schon mal am Leben und unbelästigt. 
Habs geschafft, vor der Verwandlung nach Stratholme zu kommen. Zombie „zündete“ also erst in der Instanz. Meine sämtlichen Buffs verschwanden, aber wirklich alle Mobs waren plötzlich grün beschriftet, das freute mich natürlich sehr!!

Die Fähigkeiten sind verändert, man kann weder Verbände benutzen noch was essen, um sich hochzuheilen. 
Einzig die Zombiefähigkeit „Vollschleimen“ heilt einen ein bissl hoch. Leider ging das in Stratholme nur 2 oder 3x, danach bekam mein Zombie keine Heilung mehr dadurch, hmm (bug? gewollt?).
Tatsächlich kann man unbeschadet quer durch ganz Strat laufen, und auch die Tür beim Baron öffnen. Und: Er ist freundlich! (redet aber nichts, schade).
Mein Zombie starb bei ihm, die Npcs kann man nicht als Hilfe anrufen, sie tun einfach gar nichts, außer eben „freundlich“ ihren normalen Alltag weitermachen.

Was mich aber auch irgendwie gleich mal total aus meiner Daily-Lethargie rausholte, war/ist die Tatsache, dass man ja wirklich die Spieler der eigenen Fraktion umhaun kann, wenn sie zum Zombie werden (… *Ignoreliste aufklapp…..hui…jauuu!!..da steht einer als Zombie rum!... Edit: > stand ^^ ).

Danke Blizzard! Daaanke!! Endlich kann man den viele Jahre aufgestauten Frust gegen manche direkt mal loslassen! … Hm, dazu heißen manche davon nun echt „Jenkins“ , ich sah gestern 2 der Jenkins family, die sich in meiner Igno befinden dürften, seit sie wirklich vor mehr als 3 Jahren jeden Drakki – Raid mehrmals/ lernresistent genau damit vermasselten.
 Ohjaaa, hoffentlich seh ich sie als Zombies. 

Diese Zombie-Sache eröffnet uns wirklich ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, da gab Blizz uns eine nie dagewesene „Freiheit“, jetzt heißt es echt mal alles erforschen, und jaa, schade, dass Naxxramas fort ist, wahrscheinlich genau eben deswegen, die 4 Ritter hätten uns die sonst gut behütete Truhe freiwillig und gerne gegeben…

Bitte erzählt, was ihr alles gefunden/angestellt habt, mich interessiert das wirklich.

Btw. die Wegweiser/Schilder kann man als Zombie nicht lesen, es ist wirklich ne andre Sprache.
Zombische Entdeckungsgrüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I Dream(Online)


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Oktober 2008)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> kann ich mit anderen zombies ein schlachtzug eröffnen? heute abend ist schlachtfest angesagt
> 
> ...




Omg! Du wirst doch wohl nicht in ne Gruppe gehen, einer geht nach BootBay und steckt sich an, der Andere medet DIREKT AUS EINER HAUPTSTADT ein Schlachtfeld an, direkt ins BG, dort ALLE anstecken und warten bis die ganzen Hordis/Allis zurück in ihren Hauptstädten sind??

hr hr hr

*für die Geißel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Oktober 2008)

Finde das ganze etwas fad - ich gehe nach BB mach so ne Kiste auf, bin ein Zombie, werde totgeschlagen...naja, giebt lustigeres


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Finde das ganze etwas fad - ich gehe nach BB mach so ne Kiste auf, bin ein Zombie, werde totgeschlagen...naja, giebt lustigeres



Das ist ja erst der Anfang des ganzen.
Es wurde von Blizz bestätigt das da noch weiteres kommen wird, das ganze Event dient zur verdeutlichung der Gefahr durch Arthas und die Guhls sind nur die simplen Bodentruppen.

Was genau später passiert wurde nicht gesagt und auch nicht wann, aber es wird mehr passieren, viel mehr.


----------



## Kuya (23. Oktober 2008)

> Omg! Du wirst doch wohl nicht in ne Gruppe gehen, einer geht nach BootBay und steckt sich an, der Andere medet DIREKT AUS EINER HAUPTSTADT ein Schlachtfeld an, direkt ins BG, dort ALLE anstecken und warten bis die ganzen Hordis/Allis zurück in ihren Hauptstädten sind??
> 
> hr hr hr
> 
> *für die Geißel*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
exakt genau das hab ich vor in 5minuten..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (23. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Omg! Du wirst doch wohl nicht in ne Gruppe gehen, einer geht nach BootBay und steckt sich an, der Andere medet DIREKT AUS EINER HAUPTSTADT ein Schlachtfeld an, direkt ins BG, dort ALLE anstecken und warten bis die ganzen Hordis/Allis zurück in ihren Hauptstädten sind??
> 
> hr hr hr
> 
> ...



Du hast ja mal feine Ideen ^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Geht aber nicht, wenn man auf dem Schlachtfeld ist wird man sofort gereinigt.
Zumindest war es gestern bzw. heute morgen noch so das die Seuche dann entfernt wurde.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Fraktionsbosse kann man auch "infizieren"? Was passiert denn dann? Werden die zum ober-zombie oder auch ein ganz normaler ghul? Bringt das auch irgendwas? ^^


nee das stehen die argentumdinger herum und diese killen zombies instant


----------



## komat (23. Oktober 2008)

hey wusstet ihr das man als zombie alle shattportale nutzen kann? hab ich grad herausgefunden..


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Joa, habs auch probiert, dummerweise stürzt er dann 1x-2x ab bzw. wirft mich aus dem Spiel bis ich dann endlich angekommen bin. *g*
Aber es geht zumindest. ^^

Auch kann man fliegen als Guhl.
Wollte wohin, war angesteckt und wurdedann verwandelt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (23. Oktober 2008)

Wei geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin echt mal gespannt was noch kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Oktober 2008)

Echt geil damit wird sich blizz bestimmt wider ein paar plus punkte holen auf jedem fall bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Oktober 2008)

hehe bin voll gespannt


----------



## r0chel (23. Oktober 2008)

ist echt witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe auch gestern gleich mal mit 2 anderen Zugwindlager in den westlichen pestländern übernommen xD

pluspunkte gibts bei mir auch^^


----------



## Flink95 (23. Oktober 2008)

es ist cool ohne frage aber die armen lowlvler 
ich gebe zu ich versäuche gern städte aber die leute denen ich damit das spielen schwerer mache tun mir schon leid


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Neues in Andorhal, oder nur altes was bisher übersehen wurdeund jetzt neu wirkt ?

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grainbox1pc2.jpg 

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grainbox2ml6.jpg 

Es handelt sich dabei um zwei dieser Seuchenkisten, mir kommen die neu vor, also ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern sie dort schon gesehen zu haben, kann das wer bestätigen ?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Neues in Andorhal, oder nur altes was bisher übersehen wurdeund jetzt neu wirkt ?
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grainbox1pc2.jpg
> 
> ...




Ist alt, hab ich schon vor 3Monaten gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Okay, schade. *g*


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Neues in Andorhal, oder nur altes was bisher übersehen wurdeund jetzt neu wirkt ?
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grainbox1pc2.jpg
> 
> ...



In Andorhal startete damals (zu sehen in WC3) die erste Seuche. Die Kisten sind aber die selben wie die in Beutebucht.^^


----------



## Kuya (23. Oktober 2008)

Jep... Schade... man kann nicht in die BG's Virus wird entfernt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja... dafür hab ich danach die Allianz-BG-Kampfmeister infiziert.. *Muhahahar*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Jep... Schade... man kann nicht in die BG's Virus wird entfernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha Ob das Gut Ankommt Wen die sich nich mehr anmelden können?


----------



## -jp- (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn man npc killt bekommt man nochn weiteren ghul als "begleiter" bei spielern leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der argentumheiler haut voll rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

@ BladeDragonGX

Naja, mir persönlich is das recht wurscht und ich finde es gehört dazu das sich jeder anstecken lassen kann, so wird das Maximum der Verseuchung schön verdeutlicht.
Aber sicherlich wird es bzw.gibt es Leute die dann die 10 Minuten nicht warten können oder sich einfach nen anderen Anmelder suchen können und dann einen "blabla FU ZOMBIES !" Thread eröffnen.
Aber, es wird ja noch schlimmer werden und das ist das worauf ich mich freue, weil,wie gesagt, nur so wird das MAximum der Gefahr deutlich und es ist ein EVENT welches den Übergang zum Addon zeigt, wäre da etwas kleines und überschaubares wie z.b. das Braufest nicht völlig falsch ?

@ -jp-

Jo, die Spieler werden dann selber zu einem der Ghuls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (23. Oktober 2008)

wir haben grad zu 3. Xrossroads verseucht, aus 3 wurden dann ca 20 Zombiespieler und 30 Zombies durch Wachen/NPS kills  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur dann kommen die Spassbremsen mit ihren 70ern und Nuken uns weg ;( und als Zombie macht man halt nicht so viel Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss nicht obs gesagt wurde.. wenn jemand infiziert ist, denjenigen einfach im duell  besiegen, schwups hat man ne suchenschleuder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ BladeDragonGX
> 
> Naja, mir persönlich is das recht wurscht und ich finde es gehört dazu das sich jeder anstecken lassen kann, so wird das Maximum der Verseuchung schön verdeutlicht.
> Aber sicherlich wird es bzw.gibt es Leute die dann die 10 Minuten nicht warten können oder sich einfach nen anderen Anmelder suchen können und dann einen "blabla FU ZOMBIES !" Thread eröffnen.
> Aber, es wird ja noch schlimmer werden und das ist das worauf ich mich freue, weil,wie gesagt, nur so wird das MAximum der Gefahr deutlich und es ist ein EVENT welches den Übergang zum Addon zeigt, wäre da etwas kleines und überschaubares wie z.b. das Braufest nicht völlig falsch ?



Schon klar ich Finde es Auch Klasse aber dann gibt immer so schöne Flame kiddys :>


----------



## Pfropfen (23. Oktober 2008)

Echt mal ne geniale Idee von Blizz und wird bestimmt noch lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist zwar nen bisschen blöd für Lowies wenn die Quest-NPCs tot oder verseucht sind aber.... mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns auf der Todeswache werden einzelne Orte schon komplett von der Geißel kontrolliert. z.Bsp. Auberdine und das Wegekreuz.
Aber für Blizz echt mal den Daumen hoch das war ne gute Idee und macht echt Spaß auf die Ghule einzuprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann weitere anzeichen der Geißel auftauchen und auch was es für welche sind. Nach allem was man gehört hat bin ich schon richtig gespannt. Zur Zeit sind bei uns noch alle Städte unter Kontrolle, keine Ghul Armeen die alles eingenommen haben^^


----------



## FakeEpix (23. Oktober 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> die sind auch in silbermond und in anderen städten...
> dazu ist auch noch das grab von arthas menethils pferd geöffnet und geleert...
> vielleicht plant er einen großangriff ?
> also der lichking...



wo ist das grad des pferdes?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> wo ist das grad des pferdes?



das interessiert mich jetzt auch mal  Wo das Grab von dem Pferd is


----------



## Racios (23. Oktober 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> [...]dazu ist auch noch das grab von arthas menethils pferd geöffnet und geleert...[...]



ZOMFG LOL WTF?!?!?!!!!einseinself

Wo ist dieses Grab?


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> ZOMFG LOL WTF?!?!?!!!!einseinself
> 
> Wo ist dieses Grab?


Übergang Tirisfal/Pessis. Bei dem Bauernhof da


----------



## dualaud (23. Oktober 2008)

Kann man als Zombiearmee nun locker den Erfolg machen, für den man die Bosse der anderen Fraktion legen muss? *umkipp


----------



## Sovieh (23. Oktober 2008)

> nee das stehen die argentumdinger herum und diese killen zombies instant



nein, 3 Zauber brauchen die

wenn die stören hau sie um...10-15 Ghulspieler reichen für einen locker aus...einige von euch werden sterber, aber danach halt keiner mehr ...bis zum Respawn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

*!! Spoiler !!*

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8467/orgrimmarjr8.jpg

Interessant. @_@


----------



## Flink95 (23. Oktober 2008)

so gern ich leute versäuche wenn ich grad nich zombie bin töte ich die tüpen auch das ist halt meine ehre als alli

FÜR DAS LICHT.......äh ich meine FÜR DIE GEIßEL


----------



## Kaobaan (23. Oktober 2008)

Achtung Rechtschreibflame inc.

Das wird "verseuche" geschrieben...du Ghul du^^

Ende der Durchsage


----------



## Malygos (23. Oktober 2008)

So habe das Event eben ca 2 Std getestet und finde es super.
Wir haben es geschfafft von anfangs 5 Ghulen auf einen  40iger Raid zukommen und haben Späherkuppe und Dunkelhain übernommen. ( Nebenbei auch den Bischof von SW gekillt)


Hier die Bilder ( Danke Blizz für diese geile Event )

Späherkuppe :[img=http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7386/spk1ev0.th.jpg][img=http://img517.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

2:[img=http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/2563/spk2fw2.th.jpg][img=http://img88.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

Dunkelhain:[img=http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/1955/dh1au7.th.jpg][img=http://img517.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

Bischof : [img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9653/bischof1xb7.th.jpg][img=http://img529.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

2.[img=http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2903/bischof2ks7.th.jpg][img=http://img510.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## Deepender (23. Oktober 2008)

habe mein vid fertig, aber werde es morgen erst hochladen, wo wir knappe 50 ghuls waren und nen ganzen teil von sw zerfetzt haben, bin mal auf die anderen schritte von blizzard gespannt^^


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe gerade die nächste Stufe der verbreitung gefunden: Tiere !
Da stehe ich so am See in Og und schau mich um, flimmert da son grüner Nebel in einer Ecke, wie eben bei der Verseuchung, als ich nachguckte sah ich dann das es eine Scharbe ist die versucht wurde.
Als dann ein anderer Spieler sie erschlagen hat wurde er sofort zum Ghul !


----------



## Komakomi (23. Oktober 2008)

Infizierte Kakerlaken laufen auch grad durch sw... einfach killen und 10 minuten später als zombie rum laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein Bild: *g*


----------



## Rungo (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn sich da mehr tut pls viele sreens machen und posten..... danke!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (23. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile stehn in OG auch verseuchte Kisten rum.
Als Zombie rumlaufen ist lustig, heute Nachmittag war bei uns Quel'Danas von Zombies geplagt. ^^


----------



## Daretina (23. Oktober 2008)

waaa will auch ^^ noch 7h arbeiten :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Gleich Könnte wieder was zu kommen^^


----------



## AliasSense (24. Oktober 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn dasd pferd von Arthas ?
> 
> 
> hab leider kp
> ...





Gott92 schrieb:


> wo is das grab von arthas' pferd?^^



extra nochmal für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist das grab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

In US Foren wird berichtet das z.b. Paladine jetzt recht starke Probleme haben sich selbst und/oder andere zu heilen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> In US Foren wird berichtet das z.b. Paladine jetzt recht starke Probleme haben sich selbst und/oder andere zu heilen.



wie steht das im zusammenhang mit dem event?


----------



## Hexenkind (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie steht das im zusammenhang mit dem event?



Die Seuche wird stärker. Und somit auch die Zombies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Paladine, Schamanen und ich glaube auch Priester konnten/können die Seuche entfernen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Die Seuche wird stärker. Und somit auch die Zombies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok Überzeugt!


----------



## Lognir (24. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand,wann die 2 phase beginnt?


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

es war nicht diese nacht also morgen gegen nachmittag oder 00:00


----------



## Flink95 (24. Oktober 2008)

das weiß keiner aber die nächste stufe ist ja angebrochen vergiftete kakalaken


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Lol ganz sw usw durch schaben und kisten isw verseucht ....


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Doch jetzt grad phase 2 mit kajkerlakenund kisten in der stadt


----------



## Lognir (24. Oktober 2008)

Die armen kakalaken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was können die armen kakalaken den dafür

Arthas du Ungeheuer,jetzt bist du zu weit gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

hat wer nen screen?  xD

solang mein kakalaken pet nich verseucht is o_O


----------



## LaLeX (24. Oktober 2008)

ich dichte ma LFG um:

For What? FOR KAKERLAKEN!


----------



## Lucazz (24. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aus welchem teil des wow-forums ich es habe aber, in einem part wird wohl kindesentführung eine rolle spielen (hoffe ich zitiere damit niemanden in diesem forum o.o)


----------



## LaLeX (24. Oktober 2008)

kindesentführung? oh man, bin cih froh morgen, samstag und sonntag sturmfrei zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Kind vom König vielleicht? Hu es wird spannend *g*


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Lucazz schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aus welchem teil des wow-forums ich es habe aber, in einem part wird wohl kindesentführung eine rolle spielen (hoffe ich zitiere damit niemanden in diesem forum o.o)



mom ich suche den link is ein ganz dicker spoiler 



Spoiler



Das Weisenhaus in Sw wird abbrennen und so...


 <---Der Spoiler^^

der link kommt mit Edith zusamme bisschen später

Edith:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...92737&sid=3

der link und der Spoiler:




Spoiler



SPOILER:



Die Zombies werden laut neuesten geleakten Infos wohl die Waisenhäuser infizieren und teilweise die Kinder entführen. Das Waisenhaus von Sturmwind wird sogar vollständig abbrennen.

Weiterhin werden folgende Städte nahezu vollständig von der Geißel ausgelöscht werden:

- Everlook
- Astranaar
- Splintertree

Am Ende des Events, auf dem Höhepunkt des Seucheneffekts können spieler mithilfe von 50 nahen NPC-ghulen zum lich werden, dieser leidet nicht unter negativer lebensregeneration und behrrscht die Fähigkeiten:
- Seuchenwolke
- Frostnova
- Frostblitz

Sobald ein Lich stirb werden ausserdem bis zu 100 Ghule, egal ob spieler oder nicht, innerhalb von 30 metern ebenfalls ausgelöscht.



Die Geißelkessel in den östlichen Pestländern werden nun den Infekt ebenfalls verbreiten. Wer unter diesem stirbt erhält 500 leben mehr als normale ghuls.


----------



## AliasSense (24. Oktober 2008)

@Öbelix
jop das steht im wow forum, also für alle anderen
^dies ist ein Spoiler^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatten so eine population von rund 25 Spielern und 15 npc ghuuls. ^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

hab ich die spoiler nicht deutlich gemacht?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> hab ich die spoiler nicht deutlich gemacht?^^



Ähm nö xD doch geht so^^


----------



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

ob nen gnom guhl anders ausschaut wie nen tauren guhl ^^ 

morgen nachmittag nachm schlafen ma ausprobieren xD bzw noch 6h arbeiten :/


----------



## Flink95 (24. Oktober 2008)

aber wenn ichs richtig gsehen hab auf der seite hat das ein spieler gepostet und keiner von blizzard daher muss das nicht stimmen


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

ja aber teils posten auch spieler sachen die stimmen...-----> SPOILERes wurde auch von jmd (aus der beta[?]) ein screen gezeigt wo jmd einen orc angesprochen hat der meinte was von Ogrimmar brennt" oder so    <----SPOILER


----------



## Lucazz (24. Oktober 2008)

das habe ich in der beta allerdings auch gesehen - wars hellscreams sohn? ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher... ich flieg nachher zur feste und schau nochmal genau nach


----------



## busaku (24. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag nachm schlafen ma ausprobieren xD bzw noch 6h arbeiten :/



Echt interessant, wieviele Leute  hier während der Nachtschicht unterwegs sind^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

so bin mal weg denke morgen wird ein neuer spanender tag dazu *freu*


----------



## flammenelfe (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das du über lange sicht der Seuche nicht mehr aus dem weg gehen kannst weil diese immer mehr Auslöser, wie jetzt die Kisten und Kakerlaken in den Hauptstädten, bekommt. Hmm obs am Ende dann allen so auf den Keks geht als nur Zombi zu sein, und nichts anderes mehr machen zu können, dass man den Wunsch verspürt das zu beenden (natürlich gibts dann auch die passende Quest dazu).... Wir werdens sehen.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (24. Oktober 2008)

Boah man da läuft son arschgeiles event und ich muss wow erst mal neu aufem pc machen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Newplayerbrows08 schrieb:


> Boah man da läuft son arschgeiles event und ich muss wow erst mal neu aufem pc machen



Viel spaß aber es lohnt sich^^


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (24. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Viel spaß aber es lohnt sich^^



ja danke ich weis ^^


----------



## busaku (24. Oktober 2008)

Newplayerbrows08 schrieb:


> Boah man da läuft son arschgeiles event und ich muss wow erst mal neu aufem pc machen



Das ist echt ma ne coole Sache^^ Vorallem bringt uns das aus dem WoW "Alltag" raus.. ist mal echt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich aber noch vieeel cooler finde, ist die Sache, dass mein Threat der Mainthreat zum Thema ist^^


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würd sagen das mit der zeit jetzt immer mehr zeugs ine stadt kommt und es dann halt so läuft wie früher in stratholme dann werden die städte halt umbewohnbar und man muss sich aufmachen zu einer langen und anstrengenden reise nach northrend weil man nach all dem chaos was in den haupstadten und auch dörfern passiert ist so lamgsahm auf den verdacht kommt das arthas dahinter steckt so bleibt einem also nichts anderes übrig als sich aufem weg zu machen und mal schauen was sich da so machen lässt in northrend das sich der zustand wieder ändert


----------



## Delwod (24. Oktober 2008)

nun ist wohl phase 3 gestartet habe verdächtige kisten endeckt die auch dissen verseuchung haben (habe sie eben in boty bay gesehen)


----------



## Mofriese (24. Oktober 2008)

Die gibts schon die ganze Zeit. lol


----------



## DreiHaare (24. Oktober 2008)

Brandschatzen, Kinder entführen...das sind Dinge, die uns noch erwarten.
Wir werden wohl irgendwann die Nase gehörig voll haben von all dem Kram, dem grünen Gedünst, dem Zombietum...und dann werden wir uns auf den Weg machen und den Auslöser für das alles suchen.

Ich finde das mehr als gelungen. Endlich mal keinen WoW-Alltag.


----------



## Casaloki (24. Oktober 2008)

Prima, Schneesturms stellen jetzt überall diese Kisten hin und konsequent wird die Seuche auch von Kakerlaken verbreitet. Ich bin nur mal gespannt, an welchem Punkt wir ne ingame Erklärung dafür bekommen, wer z.B. die Kisten aufstellt. Ich tippe auf die Gobos, dass die Schuld sind und die Kisten wissentlich oder nicht, überall verbreiten. Sind schließlich die einzigen, die auf beiden Seiten rum schleimen.

Casaloki

PS: Ich hab mich nicht getraut, es auf die Gnome zu schieben, sonst werde ich noch "aus Versehen" in die Luft gejagt. Und ich sage Euch, die Gnome sind überall....<guckt sich ängstlich um>.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (24. Oktober 2008)

leider kann man nicht verseucht in die BG. schade ... ich hatte mich schon drauf gefreut im alteractal 59 andere zu infizieren ...


----------



## Mitzy (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich ob man wohl auch die Kings infizieren kann *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob man wohl auch die Kings infizieren kann *g*



Ka warscheinlich immun oder vllt geht es auch ^^


----------



## Arkoras (24. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob man wohl auch die Kings infizieren kann *g*



Immun...


----------



## essey (24. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Immun...



Thrall ist der erste Held mit Grippeschutzimpfung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt aber erscheint mir durchaus logisch:

*"Heute um 00:01 Uhr wird das Chaos ausbrechen und die Seuche wird sich auch auf outdoor mobs verteilen und jeden infizieren, der mit ihnen in Berührung kommt."*

Ach du meine Fresse ... @_@
*gänsehaut hat*

http://wotlkwiki.info/up/event/wotlkevent.mp3

Ich denke man kann da ruhig draufklicken da es sich dabei "nur" um gesprochenen Text handelt aber man halt nicht erfährt was da eigentlich gerade passiert.
Hoffe das sie das auf deutsch auch so klasse rüberbringen.... >.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt aber erscheint mir durchaus logisch:
> 
> *"Heute um 00:01 Uhr wird das Chaos ausbrechen und die Seuche wird sich auch auf outdoor mobs verteilen und jeden infizieren, der mit ihnen in Berührung kommt."*
> 
> ...



O_O Rofl Ich geh Nich mehr Schlafen!


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt aber erscheint mir durchaus logisch:
> 
> *"Heute um 00:01 Uhr wird das Chaos ausbrechen und die Seuche wird sich auch auf outdoor mobs verteilen und jeden infizieren, der mit ihnen in Berührung kommt."*
> 
> ...



Das bekomm ich noch mit aber ich bin samstag mittag bis sonntag weg ô0 ICH VERPASSE DAS BESTE AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Oktober 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> die sind auch in silbermond und in anderen städten...
> dazu ist auch noch das grab von arthas menethils pferd geöffnet und geleert...
> vielleicht plant er einen großangriff ?
> also der lichking...



wenn das eintrifft,... muss ich wohl mein verstaubtes - 3monate unbenutztes - WoW wieder herauskramen ^^

mfg


----------



## Vampirgott (24. Oktober 2008)

Super thread ^^


So genug geschleimt. xD

Du hast es noch gut Öbelix, ich bin in der gesamten Woche vom Montag den 3.11 bis Freitag nicht zuhause.
Ich verpasse jede Menege vom Event.   Das ist so unfair!!!

Schei... Seminar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na ja back to Topic:

Also wenn alle Mobs in Azzeroth die Seuche nachher haben, oO, da haben ja Pala und Co jede Menge zu tun mit Dispellen ^^
Und zum Soundfile: Gänsehaut Feeling


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Die seuche hat schon einen Tapfer Krieger von meiner Gefährten erwischt ich musste in TÖTEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehs schon bald ist ganz azaerot verseucht also doch nichts mit twinken ^.^


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht das nu eigentlich aus wenn Arthas zu Besuch kommt, OG attacked usw. ....

Was is wenn man das verpasst?

Passiert das dann wieder alle Std. oder so... oder nur einmal, wers verpasst hat Pech ? O.o


----------



## Vampirgott (24. Oktober 2008)

Was mir eben so in den Sinn kam: Ein z.B. Schamane brauch 3 - 4 Versuche um die Seuche wegzubekommen.

Was wäre, wenn sie es irgendwann gar nicht mehr könnten, und den Argentumheilern etwas passieren würde?  Rein Hypotetisch natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightymagic (24. Oktober 2008)

*WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!*

!neniehcsre uen ehcsA red sua xineohP nie eiw dnU


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Was mir eben so in den Sinn kam: Ein z.B. Schamane brauch 3 - 4 Versuche um die Seuche wegzubekommen.
> 
> Was wäre, wenn sie es irgendwann gar nicht mehr könnten, und den Argentumheilern etwas passieren würde?  Rein Hypotetisch natürlich
> 
> ...


Ja dann Heist es wir oder die ^^ dass ist die erste Runde und keine Me....... stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dangerdave (24. Oktober 2008)

schon jemand versucht als zombies ne ini zu machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Priesterin braucht auch schon so 5-7 Versuche, ich hoffe die Argentumheiler bleiben heil wenn unser eins schlapp macht *g*


----------



## essey (24. Oktober 2008)

N Zombie-Raid auf nen Worldboss wäre auch ein highlight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> N Zombie-Raid auf nen Worldboss wäre auch ein highlight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die viecher machen kein schaden und tanken können ide auch nicht^^


----------



## Shizo. (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt aber erscheint mir durchaus logisch:
> 
> *"Heute um 00:01 Uhr wird das Chaos ausbrechen und die Seuche wird sich auch auf outdoor mobs verteilen und jeden infizieren, der mit ihnen in Berührung kommt."*
> 
> ...




*Angst* Hab nur leider kaum Wörter verstanden^^


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Shizo.

Ich übersetzte:

Ihr seit alle am Arsch !

So.... *g*


----------



## komat (24. Oktober 2008)

also wegen den bossen, einige kann man infizieren, 
so habe ich und ein kollege zb den gnom boss "guhlifiziert"
und die argentumheiler sind auch tötbar, einfach nur mit3-5 leuten rauf und alles rausrotzen, die halten net viel durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (24. Oktober 2008)

Warum wollt ihr denn immer alles kapput machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh schon die Seuche greift ins RL über... Warum soll Thrall sterben? er ist der Anführer und der König der Horde?^^ Ihr solltet Vapirathas killn der is sowiso böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (24. Oktober 2008)

Sorry keine Zeit mir 20 Seiten durchzulesen...stimmt es dass die Rüstung ziemlich schnell platt ist wenn man mehrfach stirbt als Zombie ? Dass man diese also besser ausziehen sollte wenn man mal einen Abend herumgeißeln will damit das ganze nicht zu teuer wird ?


----------



## Flooza (24. Oktober 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Dass man diese also besser ausziehen sollte wenn man mal einen Abend herumgeißeln will damit das ganze nicht zu teuer wird ?



kann ich wärmstens emfpehlen


----------



## Draelia (24. Oktober 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Sorry keine Zeit mir 20 Seiten durchzulesen...stimmt es dass die Rüstung ziemlich schnell platt ist wenn man mehrfach stirbt als Zombie ? Dass man diese also besser ausziehen sollte wenn man mal einen Abend herumgeißeln will damit das ganze nicht zu teuer wird ?



Ist zu empfehlen denn sonst ist sie rein rechnerisch nach dem 11ten Zombie runter.

Ich geh jetzt Undercity einäschern...


----------



## Maggistro (24. Oktober 2008)

Zu den Agentumheilern... wems noch nich aufgefallen is, die brauchen deutlich länger zum dispellen, heißt also die Seuche wird vlt irgendwann sogar komplett ressistent werden *hoff*


----------



## essey (24. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte gestern meine rüssi komplett an. Bin mindestens 15 mal gestorben und es war noch nichts rot...

Btw. ist auch geil, dass Wutanfall etc. auch bei mir in Zombiegestalt procct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Btw. ist auch geil, dass Wutanfall etc. auch bei mir in Zombiegestalt procct
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja bei mir auch...warris halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Auf http://www.mmo-champion.com sind kleine Infofetzen und erste Bilder von einem eventuellen neuen Boss + Quest + Belohnung.
Ob das ganze jetzt mit dem Event zusammenhängt kann man schlecht sagen, ich würde es aber mal vermuten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Auf http://www.mmo-champion.com sind kleine Infofetzen und erste Bilder von einem eventuellen neuen Boss + Quest + Belohnung.
> Ob das ganze jetzt mit dem Event zusammenhängt kann man schlecht sagen, ich würde es aber mal vermuten.



Interessant,Interessant Ein neuer Boss Hm Ma sehen was das wird^^


----------



## Arkoras (24. Oktober 2008)

Vergesst es, nur Vol'jin und Mekkadrill sind nicht immun gegen die Seuche, da sie immer noch 60er sind. (Gut, Lor'themars Adds mal ausgenommen, die kann man auch verseuchen, ihn selbst aber nicht). Alle "Anführer" sind immun gegen die Seuche


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie weit das stimmt kann ich gerade nicht bestätigen, kommt aus dem mmo-champion.com Forum.

"Day 3,
plagued roaches spotted at front gates of capital cities.
Disease duration downed from 10 minutes to 5
Some Argent healers disappeared."

Da im offz. WoW Forum aber die verkürzte Zeit schon bestätigt wurde könnten die anderen Punkte auch stimmen.


----------



## Nimophelio (24. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr denn immer alles kapput machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verimathras nich Vapirathas


----------



## Forderz (24. Oktober 2008)

Gehen die verschiedenen Phasen dieses Events eigentlich nahtlos ineinander über? Oder werden dafür kurz die Server runtergefahren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> Gehen die verschiedenen Phasen dieses Events eigentlich nahtlos ineinander über? Oder werden dafür kurz die Server runtergefahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das 1 Nahtlos^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Wie weit das stimmt kann ich gerade nicht bestätigen, kommt aus dem mmo-champion.com Forum.
> 
> "Day 3,
> plagued roaches spotted at front gates of capital cities.
> ...




Hatte grade in IF schon eine 5 min Infektion


----------



## Gnutz (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hatte grade in IF schon eine 5 min Infektion



Ich auch ... und sie scheint schwerer zu heilen sein.

Außerdem sind ist mir auch schon der Mangel an Argentum-Heilern aufgefallen, so wie die vorher überall rumstanden xD

Mal schauen was das Event noch so mitbringt ... Ich finds auf jeden Fall schonmal genial


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hatte grade in IF schon eine 5 min Infektion



Ma sehen was Heute nacht Um 0 Passiert^^


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Gibt wieder etwas neues:

"Small groups of level 10 Plagued Residents (NPC) wandering around/attacking argent healers and others"

Sind dann einzelne oder eben mehrere Ghuls auf einen Haufen deren Höchstlevel jeweils 10 ist.


----------



## Vampirgott (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab eben einen Lv 10 "Verseuchter Einwohner" in Dun Morogh gesehen, der die Mobs angreift!

So wie Hojo ungefähr gesagt hat.


----------



## Elegost (25. Oktober 2008)

Es sterben jezt manchmal fast grundlos NPC´s in den Städten und aus ihnen spawnt ein Zombi.
Dazu kommt das die Zombis "inteligenter geworden sind".
Wenn sie jemanden infiziert haben wehcseln sie jezt das target und infizieren den nächsten.
Ich stell mir grad vor wies morgen früh so aussieht.
Auserdem gibts mehr Kakerlaken^^


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

sehr fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin wieder Nachtschicht, bin schon gespannt auf in der Früh^^


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann bricht wohl bald völlig das chaos aus .....^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur zu schade das mein acc nciht aktiv ist...=(   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naja vielleicht könnnen wieder ein paar leute sreens machn damit ich mir ungefähr alels vorstellen kann^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rungo


----------



## Dimortii (25. Oktober 2008)

In der geschwindigkeit in der sich die geißel Aubricht ist in nichtmal einer Woche Schluss mit questen und leveln. Was ich ziemlich nervig finde.
Aber das event ist cool, nur repkosten beim tod mit dem debuff find ich kacke als defkrieger -.-.

Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit muss schnell was her das uns hilft. Wenn jetzt die Heiler vershwinden und die Seuche Resistent wird, wir brauchen unbedingt Hilfe im Kampf gegen die geißel und das bevor ganz azeroth ausgelöscht ist.
Ich will noch meine Twinks hochlvln xD


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst wohl, wir brauchen Hilfe im kampf gegen den Vitalismus! Ich mein ihr seht eh was abgeht, man sagt den leuten man ist tot und sie tun so also ob man eine ansteckende Krankheit hat .....


----------



## Segojan (25. Oktober 2008)

Casaloki schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab mich nicht getraut, es auf die Gnome zu schieben, sonst werde ich noch "aus Versehen" in die Luft gejagt. Und ich sage Euch, die Gnome sind überall....<guckt sich ängstlich um>.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau!


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

Gnome ....
auch alles aus Undermine geklaut^^


----------



## Namir (25. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auf Nefarian hat die Geissel mal die halbe Insel von Quel'Danas eingenommen. Höchstzahl waren etwa 200-300 Zombies. Die sind dann ab gedespawnt (oder wie man dem auch sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Hat mich und ein Kumpel eine gute halbe Stunde Zeit gekostet.

Vor allem die kleinen Murlocs waren recht anfällig. So haben sich die kleinen Hütten mit den Murlocs ziemlich schnell in grosse Zombiearmeen verwandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

ja is blöd, wenn die nix zum angreifen hab, gehen sie drauf


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es jetzt "fast" nur noch zombies oder hält sich das noch in grenzen und wie sieht das in den Hauptstädten aus z.b in sw oder IF wo imemr viele Spieler sind......??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Toast (25. Oktober 2008)

Rungo schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt "fast" nur noch zombies oder hält sich das noch in grenzen und wie sieht das in den Hauptstädten aus z.b in sw oder IF wo imemr viele Spieler sind......??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also das hält sich noch in Grenzen, vorallem in den Hauptstädten ist es noch relativ sicher solange kein großer Zombie Raid kommt.

Mit ausnahme von Shattrath (da ist es ganz sicher), da kann man die Spieler-Ghule nicht angreifen und umgekehrt, was halt zwar etwas komisch ist, aber Friedliche Stadt ist halt Friedliche Stadt, auch für die Geißel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (25. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer schon mal thrall infiziert`? *g*


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Also das hält sich noch in Grenzen, vorallem in den Hauptstädten ist es noch relativ sicher solange kein großer Zombie Raid kommt.
> 
> Mit ausnahme von Shattrath (da ist es ganz sicher), da kann man die Spieler-Ghule nicht angreifen und umgekehrt, was halt zwar etwas komisch ist, aber Friedliche Stadt ist halt Friedliche Stadt, auch für die Geißel
> 
> ...




ok danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #
bin mla gespannt wie das in ein paar tagen aussieht!  Dann gibt es nur noch Zombies


----------



## Klondike (25. Oktober 2008)

meine Pflicht als Paladin, die Geißel zu vernichten

die Flames die man erntet sind so genial, wenn man sie von der Seuche befreit, oder ihren Zobieraid vernichtet


Bei Uther
Beim Licht
Keinen Zentimeter Boden für den Geißelabschaum 

^^


----------



## grimmjow (25. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Hat wer schon mal thrall infiziert`? *g*


Würde mich interessieren ob das überhaupt funktioniert. Ich glaube, Thrall und Voljin würden ganz OG auslöschen. XD


----------



## Ankylos94 (25. Oktober 2008)

> meine Pflicht als Paladin, die Geißel zu vernichten
> 
> die Flames die man erntet sind so genial, wenn man sie von der Seuche befreit, oder ihren Zobieraid vernichtet
> 
> ...



kenn ich dispellste einen gibts geflame und sonsitge dumme sprüche und beleidigungen per /s, /y,/1 und /2
is so lächerlich^^


----------



## MageMuster (25. Oktober 2008)

alsoich muss schon sagen es macht spass haben zombieraid auf bucht von menethil gmewacht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht mehr spass als diese daily quests


----------



## Saytan (25. Oktober 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> meine Pflicht als Paladin, die Geißel zu vernichten
> 
> die Flames die man erntet sind so genial, wenn man sie von der Seuche befreit, oder ihren Zobieraid vernichtet
> 
> ...


Palas sollen sich auch wichtig fühlen ^^


----------



## Damatar (25. Oktober 2008)

hab versuch thral zu infizieren hat net geklapt waeis aber net warum


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Thrall und Voljin würden ganz OG auslöschen. XD


weshalb man bosse auch net infizieren kann...



Ankylos94 schrieb:


> kenn ich dispellste einen gibts geflame und sonsitge dumme sprüche und beleidigungen per /s, /y,/1 und /2



zu recht ^^ !
elende spielverderber dosen!


----------



## MageMuster (25. Oktober 2008)

^^

ich habe stolz und ehre demlicht gewidmet sir arthas 


ach ja 

ja

ja ok wir sehen uns in der umkleidekabine

jo jo


----------



## Fonia (25. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> weshalb man bosse auch net infizieren kann...



Jop leider grad auch gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

wächst die ignore liste, wenn leute absichtlich die seuche dispellen und dann mit "haha viel spass beim neu warten" kommen und nicht diespellen, weil eben die geisel kommt, sondern weil sich andere ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (25. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wächst die ignore liste, wenn leute absichtlich die seuche dispellen und dann mit "haha viel spass beim neu warten" kommen und nicht diespellen, weil eben die geisel kommt, sondern weil sich andere ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich bin ja ne liebe aber ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich rum laufen soll und die leute mit meinen dispell zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis zum addon hat man ja eh nichts zu tun und wenn wir mal ganz streng nach RP gehen sollten wir die geisel bekämpfen *g*


----------



## Riearlo (25. Oktober 2008)

Heute bei uns in Booty Bay killen da so ein paar Zombies (Spieler) so ein paar Allys und die sofort am flamen und Beleidigen, war voll stumpf.


----------



## Klondike (25. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja ne liebe aber ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich rum laufen soll und die leute mit meinen dispell zu ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



darum gehts nichtmal so

der punkt ist, einige leute haben spass an zambieraids, einige haben spass an der verteidigung ihrer "heimat"

und ja, es wird jeder dispellt, beim lichte, gereinigt werden sie von der seuche


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

ja sicher^^
und nun isses ja auch nicht mehr so wie am ersten tag.......5 leute arten, 1 geht nach BB die seuche holen. 6 leute stehn in OG und warten die 10mins, noch 40 seks, kommt wer daher und dispelled...argh alle 5 haben um sonst gewartet *augenroll*

aber mit den 5mins und kakerlaken isses ja nicht mehr so eng


----------



## ---D.A.--- (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find das mit dem Zombie dasein echt toll. So kann man als Ally Auberdine alleine leeren weil immer mehr ghuls kommen auch durch die wache so kann man allein schon bis zu 30 ghuls führen. Blöd ist es halt für die lowlevelchars wenn plötzlich die ghuls auf sie zurennen. am besten dürften das aber im Verlies von Stormwind funzen . muss ich nochma testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: hab jetz ein paar Screenys aus dem Verlies war ganz nett.

img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowscrnshot102508015105hc8.jpg
img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowscrnshot102508015721su8.jpg
img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowscrnshot102508015726my0.jpg


----------



## Georan (25. Oktober 2008)

Jo issn schönes Event, bin gespannt wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Rorret (25. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Die seuche hat schon einen Tapfer Krieger von meiner Gefährten erwischt ich musste in TÖTEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




häää? orcisch?


----------



## Thersus (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich dispell alles und jeden, und wer Guhlt wird getötet. So einfach is das. Hier mit Guhlereien anfangen, bin doch nicht Paladin geworden um sowas angehen zu lassen...


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

die palas sammeln  wieder beliebheits pkt, für die zukunft mit 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.P. (25. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> die palas sammeln  wieder beliebheits pkt, für die zukunft mit 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo und dank der Ignorierliste wird der Bestand an Palas im Raid nur noch minimal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Für die Geißel und dem Untergang von Azeroth^^


----------



## Liiriel (25. Oktober 2008)

S.P. schrieb:


> PS: Für die Geißel und dem Untergang von Azeroth^^




Meine Meinung! ;o Und rottet mal diese verkappten Krieger, welche sich "Paladin" schimpfen, aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

> Jo und dank der Ignorierliste wird der Bestand an Palas im Raid nur noch minimal sein



naja gildies machen das ja nicht und werden auch nich ignored ^^ also keine sorge


----------



## EvilDivel (25. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben auf Tichondrius richtig schön in Shattrath randaliert hat Spaß gemacht hoffe das wiederholen wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da war richtig was los hehe


----------



## yves1993 (25. Oktober 2008)

jo wenn mans rp sieht ists ja nich schlimm mit dem töten und so wenn man ghul ist...aber das mit dem dispellen find ich kagge wenn man nicht danach fragt: kein rp und miese laune (flames usw) naja sonst is das event sehr geil und auch an die lowies ja es is die 3 wochen nervig zu questen aber mal ehrlich...so oft sind solche events net...questen kann man immer und das event hier is einzigartig dh sowas kommt nie wieder ....das einzige was ich wirklich blöd finde und wo ich die lowies auch versteh dass sie keinen spass haben ghul zu sein (questen könnt ja dann kaum noch) weil ihr sofort sterbt....ich finde blizz sollte die hp aller ghuls auf 1 niveau setzen damit alle am event spass haben können unabhängig vom level....achja noch zu den dispellern...bald wird die krankheit nichtmehr zu dispellen sein muahahahaha FÜR DIE GEISSEL!!   (die geissel heisst auf deutsch GHUL AMANARE klingt irgendwie wie  die ghule sind mein oder so :O) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Oktober 2008)

oops meinte die geissel heisst auf dämonisch GHUL AMANARE net auf deutsch *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss schon sagen, es wird so langsam nervig wenn man immer infiziert wird. Und dann ist die Zeit bis man Zombie wird auch noch auf 5 minuten runter gegangen.....oh man.....
Bin man gespannt ob die Zeit irgendwann nur noch 1 Minute beträgt und keiner es schafft zu nem argentumheiler zu kommen da die sicherlich alle verschwunden sind o.O Das wird bestimmt noch interessant werden


----------



## rEdiC (25. Oktober 2008)

Hm sollte ich wegen diesem Event usw meinen Account nochmal aktivieren? :/


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hm sollte ich wegen diesem Event usw meinen Account nochmal aktivieren? :/



Klar x) need Leute die das Event ernst nehmen ... muahaha


----------



## Kurta (25. Oktober 2008)

Jetz am anfang ist das ja erstmal Fun , hoffe aber das es noch richtig viel gibt vor dem Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (25. Oktober 2008)

bekommt man nun eigentlich den erfolg wenn ich jetzt den king in sw kille als zombie


----------



## BaldurBonzel (25. Oktober 2008)

Denke ich mal nicht. Ausserdem sind in der nähe immer diese heiler. Ich denke auch mal das es recht schwer wäre als Zombie den King zu legen, ausser man hat eine RIESEN armee ghule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es aber einer getestet oder gesehen hat kann er ja gerne Bilder hochladen^^


----------



## Hojo (25. Oktober 2008)

Gnahahahaha !!!!

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...EqYyhcVupU2.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...lPUgDT5rHQR.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...m2RDEWVxi4g.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...TZ6fcGQVBXM.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...c9n7VEJloxE.jpg


----------



## Krisocka (25. Oktober 2008)

Wurde eigentlich schon gesagt das Kisten in Shat stehen?
War ja gestern noch nicht so, soweit ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2008)

Muahaha AUf der insel  müssen die murloks infiziert werden, die haben so hoche respawnrate das sie idealen futter nachschub für die zombys sind! grade auF Blutkessel jedes Murlocklager auf Quel´danas mit mindestens 20-30 Zombys besiedelt gewesen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Muahaha AUf der insel  müssen die murloks infiziert werden, die haben so hoche respawnrate das sie idealen futter nachschub für die zombys sind! grade auF Blutkessel jedes Murlocklager auf Quel´danas mit mindestens 20-30 Zombys besiedelt gewesen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das so weitergeht, etabliert sich der Zombie als neue Rasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, etabliert sich der Zombie als neue Rasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist es schon :>


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ist es schon :>



Und heute Abend/Nacht wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nochmal schlimmer.^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Oktober 2008)

das mit den Zombies macht einfach nur fun^^ mache ich auch immer ( aber nie wieder in SW so schnell konnte ich nicht gucken , so schnell war ich down ) aber kleine vorposten ist kein hit xD


----------



## simion (25. Oktober 2008)

Edit: Man wird schon nach 2 min Zombie!!!!!!


----------



## BaldurBonzel (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns siehts auf wie auf nen Schlachtfeld. Kurze Zeit nachdem ich das Bild gemacht hatte war der Argentumheiler beim FP auch schon tot^^


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Edit: Man wird schon nach 2 min Zombie!!!!!!




SICHER??


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

dann geht das wohl jetzt auf dne servern richtig los^^ !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und immer schön nen paar Sreenshorts machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rungo


----------



## BaldurBonzel (25. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> SICHER??



Ich muss zustimmen, bei uns aufm server dauert es auch nur noch 2 minuten bis man Zombie wird o.O


----------



## claasic (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das richtig sehe (vor jeder hauptstadt eine necropole) ist es so ähnlich wie bei dem event wo naxx ins spiel gekommen ist


----------



## Briefklammer (25. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich denk mal die zombis werden heute nacht die hauptstädte einnehemen(zumindestens einen kleinen teil)^^


----------



## Saixa (25. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5570:WoWScrnS...8_205144.jpg]

[attachment=5570:WoWScrnS...8_205144.jpg]



naja war grade twinken und vor tanaris steht nun das mit kleine ghuls armes unten^^


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

DAS und NECROPOLE IN BRENNEDER STEPPE GESICHTET SCREENS INC sobald ich welche hab


----------



## simion (25. Oktober 2008)

GUCKT MAL M!!!!! ES WERDEN 6 STÄDTE ANGEGRIFFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Anscheinend sind die nekropolen überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier schwebt eine über SW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Oktober 2008)

simion schrieb:


> GUCKT MAL M!!!!! ES WERDEN 6 STÄDTE ANGEGRIFFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



es gibt Jetzt auch 2 Quests ^^


----------



## Ariatne (25. Oktober 2008)

Necropole gesichtet in den Verwüsteten Lande in der nähe vom Burg Nethergarde


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

es gibt questen in if und hier die ersten screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommen gleich noch mehr *screens*


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

wie weit wird blizzard noch gehen? ^^ der debuff dauert nur noch 10sek? eine ghul armee wird in alle hauptstädte gesendet? Bosse werden in die hauptstädte gesendet?    es verspricht interessant zu werden ^^


----------



## Saixa (25. Oktober 2008)

vor ogrimmar is au ne nekropole und ehm man kann nu ne qs annehmen für Argentum....^^ weiss net weiter^^


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Schlachtfest beginnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> wie weit wird blizzard noch gehen? ^^ der debuff dauert nur noch 10sek? eine ghul armee wird in alle hauptstädte gesendet? Bosse werden in die hauptstädte gesendet?    es verspricht interessant zu werden ^^



habs gesehen, bin grad im forum gewesen,
dann wow & danach gleich down.... uff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

So ein Mist, das mein Account eingefroren ist^^ Naja, bis Freitag werd ichs noch aushalten^^


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

ich komm ned dazu die Qs anzunehmen weil die typen immer gekillt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

auhm man wenn ich das alles lese und sehe..... bekomme ich richtig neid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Am liebsten würd ich jetzt auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: wenn wer einen Acc hat den er nicht mehr braucht  und wo noch spielzeit drauf ist ich nehme in dankend an!! ^^

Rungo


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> ich komm ned dazu die Qs anzunehmen weil die typen immer gekillt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haja, wenn man auf Frostwolf spielt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> haja, wenn man auf Frostwolf spielt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^

lol ^^ blizz hat die nekropolen etwas falsch postiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man aus IF rausfliegt, fliegt man direkt durch eine durch ^^


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> lol ^^ blizz hat die nekropolen etwas falsch postiert
> 
> ...



Jetzt nur noch den bug finden, dass man drinbleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

ein weiterer screen vor if^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was die geißel jetzt woll vor hat?


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> ein weiterer screen vor if^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.- da könnte man fast neidisch werden^^


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (25. Oktober 2008)

grad vor OG duelle gemacht, plötzlich sagt einer "da oben ist naxx" ziemlich geil, endlich kommt das Event in fahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> was die geißel jetzt woll vor hat?



ich tippe mal darauf, dass jetzt "Abgesante" der Geisel an einigen Orten auftauchen werden und man 
1. lustige Gemetzel haben wird
und
2. Einige "Generäle" der Geißel töten muss (für quests)

mfg.


----------



## claasic (25. Oktober 2008)

das ist so etwas wie das naxx eröffnugs event kurz befohr BC raus kam!


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn bald richtig die party los geht umbedingt Sreenshots machen!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rungo


----------



## Anatheril (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn man mit den neuen questgebern redet, sagen die, dass bestimmte gebiete von der geisel angegriffen werden und wir sollen da hin gehen und die lager vernichten. Man kann dort auch anschauen wieviele schlachten man schon gewonnen hat


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

hier die questanzeige etwas genauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich such mir jetzt eine speed grp für kara und werde mal schauen was das für ne item sein soll^


----------



## Focht (25. Oktober 2008)

nette idee das mit den nekropolen......

echt nice


mfg Focht


----------



## Paint (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber schon sehr sehr alt, das gabs schon 2006 mit der Einführung von Naxxramas!

Sprich das hat jetzt nichts mit dem Event zu tun das derzeit kursiert, eher interessant
ist das Quest in Karazhan, das ist meines erachtens neu.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Vor Sturmwind gibt es noch eine Quest, in der Mann Diener der Geißel umbringen muss und einen Kreis untersuchen soll.. ich weiss nicht wie lange die schon da ist, sorry^^. Bin aber grad zu faul den Screen hochzuladen^^ Kann ja jmd anders vllt machen?

mfg


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

neue pics ^^ , verschiedene Zonen werden angegriffen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GRADE ERST ENTDEKCT!! :O   Seltsame beschwörungskreise!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorios (25. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt scheint es spannend zu werden:-) Weiss wer wie lange der Event dauert?


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Vor Sturmwind gibt es noch eine Quest, in der Mann Diener der Geißel umbringen muss und einen Kreis untersuchen soll.. ich weiss nicht wie lange die schon da ist, sorry^^. Bin aber grad zu faul den Screen hochzuladen^^ Kann ja jmd anders vllt machen?
> 
> mfg



bin unterwegs^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (25. Oktober 2008)

alter ich hoffe der event dauert noch ne weile an will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> GRADE ERST ENTDEKCT!! :O   Seltsame beschwörungskreise!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch vor uc vorm zeppelinturm^^


----------



## Kalle21 (25. Oktober 2008)

So langsam fügt sich alles...
Bald werden einige Städte untergehen wie zum Beispiel Astraanar und die Geißel wird so ziemlich Azeroth übernehmen..
Wie wärs wenn man sich so langsam 50Ghule schnappt um ein Lich King zu werden?


----------



## Saytan (25. Oktober 2008)

Boah ich hoffe das man am ende was bekommt,und das mit sagen wir ab level 30 oder so.bin leider erst 58 fast 59,fängt richtig schön an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. Oktober 2008)

Unter den Untoten sind rare mobs die wie bei naxx so pre event sets droppen!Aso sachen gegen untote


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

durch das portal kommen mobs^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> durch das portal kommen mobs^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



argh *account will* xD


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Fass zusammen: Nekropolen aufgetaucht, Beschwörungskreise vor Hauptstädten + Mobs. Quests in Hauptstädten gegen die Geisel, Angriffe, die auf der Karte verzeichnet sind (auf Aman'Thul sinds grade Winterquesll, Aszahra und noch was *vergessen, d.h.: die Angriffe sind pro Server verschieden)

Das Event ist schon jetzt geil! =)

mfg


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

sollte wer schneller sein mit der kara quest dann bitte bilder zu den boss und questende schicken
ach die items auch, wenn der welche dropen sollte^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Fass zusammen: Nekropolen aufgetaucht, Beschwörungskreise vor Hauptstädten + Mobs. Quests in Hauptstädten gegen die Geisel, Angriffe, die auf der Karte verzeichnet sind (auf Aman'Thul sinds grade Winterquesll, Aszahra und noch was *vergessen, d.h.: die Angriffe sind pro Server verschieden)
> 
> Das Event ist schon jetzt geil! =)
> 
> mfg


jo also ich find das derbe nice^^


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> sollte wer schneller sein mit der kara quest dann bitte bilder zu den boss und questende schicken
> ach die items auch, wenn der welche dropen sollte^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo in Kara soll sich der Typ befinden?


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



skelettsoldaten aus den beschwörungskreisen, sind aber nur lvl 6 ^^


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NUR? ICh schaff sie mit meinem lvl 1er Gästeaccount trotzdem nicht!! xD

Die sind für eine Quest, die man bei dem Typ, der  neben dem General von Sturmwind ist, bekommt


----------



## Quardor´ (25. Oktober 2008)

In den Verwüsteten Landen stehen davon auch massig rum die sind allerdings schon 69  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Weiss jmd, was genau an Orten passiert, die "angegriffen" werden?


----------



## MaexxDesign (25. Oktober 2008)

Es dropen richtig gute epische Sets, wenn man die Geißelbosse tötet (71+ rar).

Die sind aber beim Aufheben gebunden.
In den "Verwüsteten Landen" dropen nur Beinkleider.
Wo dropen die restlichen vier Setteile ?
Die sehen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Es dropen richtig gute epische Sets, wenn man die Geißelbosse tötet (71+ rar).
> 
> Die sind aber beim Aufheben gebunden.
> In den "Verwüsteten Landen" dropen nur Beinkleider.
> ...


sind die bosse schwer zu killen? kann man sie solo packen?


----------



## Racziel (25. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das stark an 1.11. Damals sind auch Nekropolen vor allen Hauptstädten erschienen die Quest gabs auch und die mobs sind auch genau dieselben.

Irgendjemand der bei 1.11 dabei war und was neues entdeckt hat?


----------



## MaexxDesign (25. Oktober 2008)

Als Paladin auf Vergeltung geskillt sind die kein Problem.
Die haben ca. 12k Leben.
Die Knochenhexen hauen ganz schön was mit ihren arkanen Geschossen raus.

Ich habe schon sechs epische Beinkleider, nur leider noch keine Platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

*Hmpf* meine Informationsquelle versiegt, da die ******* Aman'Thul-Allianzcommunity zu inkompetent ist, sich 2 Meter zu bewgen und dir zu helfen -.-


----------



## HeadCrab (25. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Als Paladin auf Vergeltung geskillt sind die kein Problem.


war ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wird eh alles durch den patch geändert beim vergelter


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz greifen auch noch ratten an O-o


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*muahaha* ich find's gut xD


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

"Flammenschocker" in SW gesichtet.


----------



## Kigami (25. Oktober 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das stark an 1.11. Damals sind auch Nekropolen vor allen Hauptstädten erschienen die Quest gabs auch und die mobs sind auch genau dieselben.
> 
> Irgendjemand der bei 1.11 dabei war und was neues entdeckt hat?



Ja, es gibt eine Quest wo du zur Chappel of Light musst um zu verkünden, dass die Geißel einfällt, eine Lauf-Quest sonst eigentlich gleich.
So bin erstmal weiter beten, dass es dieses  Mal nicht auch den Wappenrock gibt, will das der selten bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut euch mal den buff an o.O
Leute die Warcraft 3 gespielt haben erinnern sich bestimmt noch an die schatten auf dem bild. Arthas spioniert uns schon aus, ohje ohje


----------



## Kalle21 (25. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder etwas wo man Blizzard einen Schulterklopfer geben kann


----------



## Humfred (25. Oktober 2008)

Grade 2 Untotenkreise fertig gemacht, Schwere Rüssi Brust und Stoff Hosen gedroppt, 2 Quests fertig.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 quest in der Sw kathedrale


----------



## KiLLa239 (25. Oktober 2008)

wo genau sollen diese "Anführer" sein/spawnen? Bin jetzt in den verwüsteten landen wo die ganzen skelette spawnen


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> quest in der Sw kathedrale



nett! Da erwartet uns noch einiges! 

Hat schon jmd rausgefunden, was an "angegriffenen" Orten passiert?

mfg.


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

in sw der erste elite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

@ sense, da waren davor 5 von denen vor der sw kathedrale ^^


----------



## pirmin93 (25. Oktober 2008)

wie kann ich meine screenshots hochladen dann zeig ich mal was grad bei uns aufm server abgeht oO


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> wie kann ich meine screenshots hochladen dann zeig ich mal was grad bei uns aufm server abgeht oO



Lad ihn irgendwo hoch, z.b.  www.tinypic.com  dann kopierst dir den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht euch bereit, der krieg ist noch lange nicht vorbei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (25. Oktober 2008)

danke bist ein schatz :-*^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (25. Oktober 2008)

Wo dropen denn nun die anderen epischen Geißel-Items ?
In den "Verwüsteten Landen" dropen nur Beinkleider.

Wo gibt's noch solche Nekropolen ?


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> in sw der erste elite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die kommen immer wieder, immer dann, wenn die Wachen verzweifelt rumschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (25. Oktober 2008)

Überall da wo auf der Karte ein Blauer Totenkopf ist.
Sagma.. auf welchem Server bist du das da keiner ist der  dir diE Mobs klaut^^


----------



## ObileeGorgonnash (25. Oktober 2008)

in azshara droppen auch nur hosen, ich vermute die anderen teile kommen später


----------



## Zohan1985 (25. Oktober 2008)

bei uns sind auch keine leute die die geißel aufhalten xD


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

muss echt sagen ob wohl ich nicht spiele da hat Blizz alles gegeben^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte ich das vor ca. 1 Monat gewußt dann hätte ich ich meinen Acc sicherlich nicht eingefroren!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

So da der boss von Kara ! 


[attachment=5575:WoWScrnS...8_224406.jpg]


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

PS: Loot folgt in kürze!


----------



## pirmin93 (25. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sehs jetzt nich hoffe sind nich zu groß
edit: sie sind zu groß 
naja mir erstmal egal^^


----------



## Dömage (25. Oktober 2008)

ObileeGorgonnash schrieb:


> in azshara droppen auch nur hosen, ich vermute die anderen teile kommen später





hab in den  verwüsteten landen die brust bekommen


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

omg... das sieht echt richtig krass aus und nach sehr viel fun^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

die blauen totenköpfe sind jetz weg auf frostwolf, die nekropolen sind zerstört, nur noch die über den hauptstädten schweben glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke mal um mitternacht wird was passieren ^^


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> PS: Loot folgt in kürze!



Was der Boss so kann wäre auch noch wissenswert!

=)


----------



## pirmin93 (25. Oktober 2008)

nich fun nach der q hätte ich level up und kontne weder von dort weg noch die quest abgeben >.<


----------



## MaexxDesign (25. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, jetzt hat es wohl der ganze Server mitbekommen.
Die Nekropolen werden nach und nach zerstört.

Ich will die anderen Set-Teile !
Und zwar als Platte !


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> die blauen totenköpfe sind jetz weg auf frostwolf, die nekropolen sind zerstört, nur noch die über den hauptstädten schweben glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mutti zieht dir den Stecker raus?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, schmarrn^^ Jo bestimmt, wie jeden Tag! Phase 4,5 wird dann beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

nix gegen mutti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> nix gegen mutti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe^^


----------



## Kalle21 (25. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß Thrall diese ganzen Arbeitslosen und Progamer haben nichts zu tun als mir die Mobs wegzuklauen xD


----------



## Kalle21 (25. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile laufen überall nur Ratten rum!


----------



## Daluuyn (25. Oktober 2008)

was bringen den die Sets Epixx???


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

poah scheiss Aman'Thul.. warum hab ich nur da meinen Char hochgezockt? -.-


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie bei den News zu lesen ist, droppt der neue Boss ein Fledermauspet, dass JEDER looten kann

na denn..


----------



## Alleska (25. Oktober 2008)

BOSS DOWN!

Er macht Blutgeister - von denen Weggehen . er teilt seinen erlittenen schaden mit dem mit dem er per Strahl verbudnen ist..
[attachment=5576:WoWScrnS...8_231036.jpg]


----------



## Daluuyn (25. Oktober 2008)

weiß wer wo man in Winterquell hinlaufen muss zur Nekropole?


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wie bei den News zu lesen ist, droppt der neue Boss ein Fledermauspet, dass JEDER looten kann
> 
> na denn..



danke für die info, dann hab ich 41 haustiere, hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Wo dropen denn nun die anderen epischen Geißel-Items ?
> In den "Verwüsteten Landen" dropen nur Beinkleider.
> 
> Wo gibt's noch solche Nekropolen ?



ach wo soll den da etwas dropen, suche da schon ne weile nach den item's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> BOSS DOWN!
> 
> Er macht Blutgeister - von denen Weggehen . er teilt seinen erlittenen schaden mit dem mit dem er per Strahl verbudnen ist..
> [attachment=5576:WoWScrnS...8_231036.jpg]




gz!


----------



## Rungo (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn wer das neue pet hat kann der davon dann mal bitte ein screenshot machen!!!

wäre echt voll nett.... danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rungo


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Alleska schrieb:


> BOSS DOWN!
> 
> Er macht Blutgeister - von denen Weggehen . er teilt seinen erlittenen schaden mit dem mit dem er per Strahl verbudnen ist..
> [attachment=5576:WoWScrnS...8_231036.jpg]



dickes GZ (World first, oder?^^) Und danke für die kurze Taktik!

Ach, so btw: ist Arkanitreißer nicht bisschen über dem t4-niveau einzuordnen? Oo


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> danke für die info, dann hab ich 41 haustiere, hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guck ma auf die Map, da wird angezeigt, wo Angriffe sind, ich glaub da droppen die epischen Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GL


----------



## moddii (25. Oktober 2008)

Na, biste ja nah dran an den 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also auf Forscherliga sind mittlerweile alle Nekropolen down, und die Kathedrale in sw wurde von ein paar flammenschockern angegriffen.
Jetzt geht es allerdings irgendwie nicht weiter ^^


----------



## Racziel (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> nett! Da erwartet uns noch einiges!
> 
> Hat schon jmd rausgefunden, was an "angegriffenen" Orten passiert?
> 
> mfg.



Die Elite Gilden belagern die Spawn Punkte von irgendeinem Boss...
So ist es zumindest auf meinem Server die haben sich da irgendwie abgesprochen...


----------



## moddii (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab in sw schon jemanden mit dem arcanitreißer gesehen, wenn man tanzt (glaub ich, vielleciht auch draufklicken) kommen grüne flammen, man wird zum skellet und rockt^^
Und im Tooltip steht: Zeit ein paar gesichter zu schmelzen... XD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Oktober 2008)

in SW sollte doch ein Quest geben das einer in den Verwüsetet Lande führt wo man die komische Hexen killen  , wo auch das neue Epische set droppt , die Quest soll man vom ne Kristall bekommen


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> Die Elite Gilden belagern die Spawn Punkte von irgendeinem Boss...
> So ist es zumindest auf meinem Server die haben sich da irgendwie abgesprochen...



"Bosse" die die Hauptstädte angreifen, wäre ein möglicher und logischer Schritt, da der Lichkönig sauer ist, weil seine Nekropolen zerstört wurde (?)

mfg


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

moddii schrieb:


> Ich hab in sw schon jemanden mit dem arcanitreißer gesehen, wenn man tanzt (glaub ich, vielleciht auch draufklicken) kommen grüne flammen, man wird zum skellet und rockt^^
> Und im Tooltip steht: Zeit ein paar gesichter zu schmelzen... XD



lol! Geil^^ (warum bin ich nur Schurke?)


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

vllt droppt der auch noch was anderes als den streitkolben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guenniii (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> dickes GZ (World first, oder?^^) Und danke für die kurze Taktik!
> 
> Ach, so btw: ist Arkanitreißer nicht bisschen über dem t4-niveau einzuordnen? Oo



Nein, definitv nicht ^^

aber trotzdem GZ


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> vllt droppt der auch noch was anderes als den streitkolben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber bestimmt nicht, das so rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmo666 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> lol! Geil^^ (warum bin ich nur Schurke?)


 hab auch was nettes gelootet, aber leider als krieger keine verwendung   


pic


----------



## zahrty16 (25. Oktober 2008)

btw Schultern und Handschuhe kann man an der Chapel kaufen


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

kann es sein, dass der Kristall in der Kathedrale in SW wieder verschwunden ist?

mfg


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass der Kristall in der Kathedrale in SW wieder verschwunden ist?
> 
> mfg


mom ich gugg mal

edit:   ja sie sind weg ^^


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

das wärs ja....wenn man grad auf der arbeit ist, bekommt man Q nicht. sollten mind 24 stds da sien


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> das wärs ja....wenn man grad auf der arbeit ist, bekommt man Q nicht. sollten mind 24 stds da sien



die quests bringen nix aussern paar silber und die höheren Qs bringen schleifsteine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die auch nur gegen untote nützlich sind


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass der Kristall in der Kathedrale in SW wieder verschwunden ist?
> 
> mfg



kristall? den mus ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daluuyn (25. Oktober 2008)

ich war zwar nicht bei der naxx eröffnung dabei aber das ist so ziemlich das was auf der blizz hp steht mit dem event können die sich nicht mal was ausdenken?


----------



## sc00p (25. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> kristall? den mus ich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blätter n paar seiten oder nur eine zurück ^^ da hab ich nen screen von dem kristal gepostet


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> die quests bringen nix aussern paar silber und die höheren Qs bringen schleifsteine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Kacke ist: mit nem lvl 1er Gästeaccount kannste eh nichts annehmen -.-

Naja.. die 10 vor 12, die Vergeltung des Lichkönigs naht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddii (25. Oktober 2008)

Achja:
Man kriegt irgendwann ( ich bin nicht so weit ) den Wappenrock.
Haben schon einige gekriegt auf meinem server.
(Stand daneben)
Gibt einen Erfolg dafür


----------



## AliasSense (25. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> quest in der Sw kathedrale


ach da isser ja^





unsere pestländer auf frostwolf, da geht richtig was ab und es kann auch keiner die quest abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racziel (25. Oktober 2008)

Zu Patch 1.11:

Damals gab es keinen Boss in Karazhan (da es ja nichtmal Karazhan gab).
Damals gab es (soweit ich mich erinner) keine Zombies die alle Städte lahmlegen.
Blizzard hat lediglich das event von Patch 1.11 aufgegriffen UND ERWEITERT(und zwar um die Zombies und den Boss).
Auch ist die Story nun eine andere:

Damals war es Khel'thuzad der mit seiner Nekropolen-Flotte Azeroth angriff bis nur noch Naxxramas übrig war in der man ihn dann herausfordern konnte. 
Heute ist es Arthas selbst (bzw wahrscheinlich) der Azeroth angreift und wir werden erstmal Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche verteidigen um dann den Krieg nach Northrend (Nordend und ja es ist english 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu tragen und die Geißel ein für alle mal zu vernichten!

Ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen bevor man sagt:


Daluuyn schrieb:


> können die sich nicht mal was ausdenken?


----------



## Sausage (25. Oktober 2008)

moddii schrieb:


> Achja:
> Man kriegt irgendwann ( ich bin nicht so weit ) den Wappenrock.
> Haben schon einige gekriegt auf meinem server.
> (Stand daneben)
> Gibt einen Erfolg dafür



irgendwann? Was musste dafür machen?


----------



## moddii (26. Oktober 2008)

Tja keine Ahnung, ich bin nicht so weit.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

moddii schrieb:


> Tja keine Ahnung, ich bin nicht so weit.
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätte ja sein können, dass dus trotzdem weisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



00:03 - jmd was neues entdeckt?^^


----------



## tomo1 (26. Oktober 2008)

den Wappenrock kannste dir für die Runen kaufen.


----------



## DeadEyE444 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein Vorbote des Lichkönigs hat gemeint, dass das Ende nah sei und es unausweichlich sei...

Außerdem sind die Rüstmeister jetzt ansprechbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FinnZ (26. Oktober 2008)

guhl krankheit nun 2 minuten omg und ratten viele ratten


----------



## moddii (26. Oktober 2008)

War ja nurn Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube man musste die Nekropolen Kaputt hauen, aber unsere sind alle schon down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peterikus (26. Oktober 2008)

00:07 maggi down nach 3oder 4 wipes XD (hatt zwar nix damit zu tun aber egal^^)


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

die Argentum rüstmeister? wo sind denn die


----------



## DeadEyE444 (26. Oktober 2008)

In jeder Hauptstadt, vorrausgesetzt sie leben...


----------



## moddii (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

Peterikus schrieb:


> 00:05 maggi down nach 3oder 4 wipes XD



gz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

tomo1 schrieb:


> den Wappenrock kannste dir für die Runen kaufen.



Was für Runen? Oo Und wo?^^


----------



## Raai (26. Oktober 2008)

Blöde frage, aber wo bekomme ich denn die  [Nekrotische Rune] her?


----------



## AliasSense (26. Oktober 2008)

runen, was für zeug und wo soll das sein^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FinnZ (26. Oktober 2008)

wo sind die rüstmeister ??? finde die nicht?? hier sind nur die neuen questgeber??


----------



## Malygos (26. Oktober 2008)

Glaube Heutige Änderung ist das wenn sich verseuchte Hexer selbst killen mit Aderlass und Höllenfeuer diese ab jetzt nicht mher zum Zombie werden ( Grade ausprobiert )
Mal sehn was noch so passiert


----------



## Daluuyn (26. Oktober 2008)

Braucht man da Ruf?? Blöde Frage abre Egal^^


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind wie immer alle wichtigen Infos:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Raai (26. Oktober 2008)

hmm dennoch bleibt die frage offen :

Wenn alle Invasionspunkte (6 Stück) abgewehrt wurden, bekommt man dann noch irgendwo  [Nekrotische Rune] her?


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Oktober 2008)

Raai schrieb:


> hmm dennoch bleibt die frage offen :
> 
> Wenn alle Invasionspunkte (6 Stück) abgewehrt wurden, bekommt man dann noch irgendwo  [Nekrotische Rune] her?



Das wird sich wohl noch herausstellen müssen.^^


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

Raai schrieb:


> hmm dennoch bleibt die frage offen :
> 
> Wenn alle Invasionspunkte (6 Stück) abgewehrt wurden, bekommt man dann noch irgendwo  [Nekrotische Rune] her?



Du musst ma mit dem Argentumsfutzie in der Hauptstadt reden, der sagt so was wie: 1. Der Kampf ist noch lange nicht vorbei und 2. An den Invasionspunkten kommt noch was

mfg


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei einem der Flammenschocker habe ich einen Brief gefunden den man zur Kapelle bringen muss.
*hinflieg*


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Bei einem der Flammenschocker habe ich einen Brief gefunden den man zur Kapelle bringen muss.
> *hinflieg*



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hasse diesen Smiley, der schaut so abwertend -.-


----------



## Blacktempel (26. Oktober 2008)

Auf Nethersturm hat die Nekropole in Winterquell irgendwie keine lust uns anzugreifen -.-


----------



## zahrty16 (26. Oktober 2008)

bei uns auf dem abyssische Rat. genauso


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Oktober 2008)

Dann würd ich das mal an Blizz via Ticket oder Technikforum mitteilen.^^


----------



## Sausage (26. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Auf Nethersturm hat die Nekropole in Winterquell irgendwie keine lust uns anzugreifen -.-



Wahrscheinlich hockt da Arthas persönlich drin und ist mit seinem Arsch am Frostthron festgefroren?


----------



## -Zirâ- (26. Oktober 2008)

i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 2 min..krass....  eben schon 5 mal zombie in shat weil ich afk ging :/


----------



## Daluuyn (26. Oktober 2008)

wurden die Nekropolen auf einem realm schon mal resettet?


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Oktober 2008)

Nein, in real wurden sie noch nicht gesichtet.^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (26. Oktober 2008)

Also event macht echt fun, nur blöd das in shatt die geißel auf meinem server überhand nimmt.
Aber komme richtig in Laune für Wotlk

(Ach ich suche noch einen neuen RP server, will mit wotlk richtig rp machen weil allein jetzt schon komm ich total in Laune.
Wäre nett wnen mir jmd vielleicht per PM sagen könnte, auf welchem realm man noch richtig rp machen kann)


Möge dir Horde den Krieg gegen die Geißel gewinnen.

mfg Exodius


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

ich schau eh ständig auf meine kameras und beobachte ganz nervös den parkplatz, ob sich lila Kreise bilden^^


----------



## kosenemy (26. Oktober 2008)

die nekropolen in winterquell sind richtung süden wenn man runterreitet von der ewigen warte aus. ich saß da auch 2 oder 3 stunden und es passierte nichts bis ich mitbekommen habe das die horde sich da unten sammelt ^^.

[img=http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/7100/wartehh2.th.jpg][img=http://img123.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ich schau eh ständig auf meine kameras und beobachte ganz nervös den parkplatz, ob sich lila Kreise bilden^^



Help Berlin Nekropole Am Brandenburger ..... Ahhhhh!


----------



## Daluuyn (26. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Nein, in real wurden sie noch nicht gesichtet.^^


??


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

^^Nekropole über Wien west help....niaaargh


----------



## Daluuyn (26. Oktober 2008)

erstes gebiet hat resettet!!!!1111elf xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2008)

Daluuyn schrieb:


> erstes gebiet hat resettet!!!!1111elf xD



Genau dan als ich mich auslogge =/ war ja Kla 


HILFE berlin überall NEKROPOLEN!


----------



## DeadEyE444 (26. Oktober 2008)

Überhalb der Ehrenfeste bildet sich ein merkwürdiger schleier, ähnlich des HImmels von Auchindoun


----------



## Blacktempel (26. Oktober 2008)

DeadEyE444 schrieb:


> Überhalb der Ehrenfeste bildet sich ein merkwürdiger schleier, ähnlich des HImmels von Auchindoun




Kann es sein dass man den schleier 'Nacht' nennt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (26. Oktober 2008)

Gerade eben mitm Krieger den "neuen" Arcanitreaper beim Eventboss in kara abgestaubt mal en tipp macht mal einen rechtsklick auf die Waffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadEyE444 (26. Oktober 2008)

nope


----------



## Panador (26. Oktober 2008)

Auf KDV sind die Nekropolein in Winterspring und Burning Steppes scheinbar auch bugged, stand da ewig rum, nix passiert. Kam eine in die Östlichen Pestländer, dort hats gefunzt.


----------



## Healguard (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns waren alle Nekropolen besiegt.
Seit etwa ner Stunde steht auf der Karte in den Östlichen, dass dort angegriffen wird.
Da sind mittlerweile 24803274trillionen Leute aber keiner will mir so recht verraten, wieso die da schon über ne Stunde sind.
Ich warte doch schon so lange in Winterquell :<


----------



## Cyberbutcher (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das Event voll geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe es kommt bis zu wotlk jeden Tag was neues von der Geißel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (26. Oktober 2008)

Also auf meinem Realm passiert irgendwie nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt zwar Nekropolen vor Orgrimmar, Donnerfels etc. aber keine Nekropolen im verwüsteten Land, Winterquell, Tanaris und brennende Steppe, wie laut Quest die ich angenommenhabe es sein müsste. Außerdem ist auch auf der Weltkarte nirgendwo ein Angriff oder soetwas zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daluuyn (26. Oktober 2008)

dann sind sie down musst so ca. 2h warten von der zerstörung weg


----------



## Schnappigatoah (26. Oktober 2008)

So ein mist...mir fehlen 5 euro, dann könnte ich direkt mitmachen -.-

aber ein fettes Danke an euch, dass ihr so eine gute berichterstattung macht...


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Argent War Horn summons a knight in old school paladin pvp gear which hits for 200ish, but the best part is when the timer runs out, he bubbles and hearthstones.

Das Horn kann man bei den Argentumsrüstmeistern für diese Runen kaufen die man bekommt.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

ja.......


----------



## Schnappigatoah (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

standard Pala verhalten


----------



## -Zirâ- (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> The Argent War Horn summons a knight in old school paladin pvp gear which hits for 200ish, but the best part is when the timer runs out, he bubbles and hearthstones.
> 
> Das Horn kann man bei den Argentumsrüstmeistern für diese Runen kaufen die man bekommt.





LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgomath (26. Oktober 2008)

So n Mist. Habe einen Kumbel der schon eine komplette Kara id hatte. wir sind da nun alle rein aber vom eventboss keine spur. die Tür zu seiner Kammer war verschlossen und wir kommen nicht rein. Und nun haben wir alle ne nutzlose ID und müssen bis Mittwoch warten. Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Und meint ihr das der Boss am Mittwoch noch da ist?


----------



## -Zirâ- (26. Oktober 2008)

war da nich was mit q bei den argentumleuten holen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

lol...is ja mal RICHTIG nett auf nethersturm bei dem event....<_<


----------



## blacktor (26. Oktober 2008)

vor if und sw fliegt nun (laut meinen infos) naxxramas rum, hab mal screens reingestellt.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

ich denke mal, dass es allgemeine Nekropolen sind und nicht Naxx^^ sogar ganz sicher


----------



## blacktor (26. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass es allgemeine Nekropolen sind und nicht Naxx^^ sogar ganz sicher




wo damals naxxramas eingebaut wurde ins spiel ist es ja auch vor if rumgeflogen (oder so)


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben eben zu fünft so einen Stein von 85 % auf 6 % alleine runtergekloppt.
Dann tauchen Typen auf, die vor T6 nur so prozen und klauen uns alle 110k-Elite-Mobs.
Das ist zum kotzen !


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

solche säcke

was glauben die bessere aurüstung zu haben


----------



## tomo1 (26. Oktober 2008)

als das event anfing hatte meine grp nen spot für uns alleine haben auch alle elite/rare mobs gekillt nur scheinte es so das irgendwann keine epics mehr gedroppt sind^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (26. Oktober 2008)

War auf Thrall nicht anders...schade schade, so wird den "Kleineren" der ganze Spass genommen...hmm


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon einer rausgefunden was das Buch kann was man bei der Argentumsdämmerung kaufen kann ?

Das Horn kann ja den Pala beschwören.
Mit dem Banner kann man ein Banner aufstellen was scheinbar eine kurze Weihe macht
Aber was kann das Buch ?


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

instand holy dmg denk ich...also ein strike


----------



## klogmo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hat schon einer rausgefunden was das Buch kann was man bei der Argentumsdämmerung kaufen kann ?
> 
> Das Horn kann ja den Pala beschwören.
> Mit dem Banner kann man ein Banner aufstellen was scheinbar eine kurze Weihe macht
> Aber was kann das Buch ?




Das Buch kann man auf den gegner werfen glaube ich. Also ähnlich wie die Axt aus Kara.


----------



## Tuor (26. Oktober 2008)

Gorgomath schrieb:


> So n Mist. Habe einen Kumbel der schon eine komplette Kara id hatte. wir sind da nun alle rein aber vom eventboss keine spur. die Tür zu seiner Kammer war verschlossen und wir kommen nicht rein. Und nun haben wir alle ne nutzlose ID und müssen bis Mittwoch warten. Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Und meint ihr das der Boss am Mittwoch noch da ist?



Probiers mal durch den Ballsaal und die Küche da is keine Tür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 So haben wirs jedenfalls gemacht.

Wenn du die Axt bekommen solltest click sie mal rechts an und lach dich platt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluti (26. Oktober 2008)

1. Es gibt nicht nur zwei Quests sondern mehr.

Eine beginnt in der Kathedrale von SW die vor die Tore von Sturmwind führt, dort bekommt man eine zweite Low Level Quest.

Die anderen beiden bekommt man jeweils vor den Auktionshäusern. Eine davon führt nach Karazhan wo man Attumen legen muss und anschließend die trepper dahinter hinauf laufen muss. Dort läuft man dann noch ein kleiner stück rechts entlang und da ist auch schon der Event Boss. Dieser droppt 2 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit, eine Axt mit der man bei benutzen Gitarre spielen kann und ein Fledermaus Pet, was jeder im Raid looten kann.

Die andere führt in die Östlichen Pestländer. Dort bekommt man ebenfalls wieder zwei Quests.

2. Angriff finden in den Östlichen Pestländern, in der Brennenden Steppe, in den Verwüsteten Landen, in Winterspring, Azshara und in Tanaris statt. Hier muss man von den non elite mobs die Runen sammeln. Um die Gruppenquest machen zu können, muss man von diesen Runen 8 Stück abgeben. Dies läuft so ab, jeder Mob der stirbt entzieht dem Kristall in der Mitte Energie, fällt diese auf null tauchen Akolypen auf, spricht man diese an kann man 8 von diesn Runen abgeben um einen elite Mob zu beschwören. Killt man diesen beendet man die Gruppen Quest.

3. Die Setteile, sind in erster linie eigendlich crap. 2 Davon droppen immer bei den Rar Mobs und zwei kann man sich für jeweils 15 Runen bei den Agentumhändler kaufen. Diese verkaufen auch Heil- und Manatränke, einen Wappenrock und ein paar Gimmicks.

4. Das wichtigste überhaupt. Das was sich über bzw. vor den Städten befindet, diese riesen großen Gebäude ist *NICHT* NAXXRAMAS, sondern ganz normale Nekropolen. Wer was anderes denkt hat sich nicht ausreichen Informiert. Naxx gibt es nicht mehr länger in den Östlichen Königreichen, Naxx befindet sich inzwischen in Nordend drüben, und wenn ich micht nicht täusch in der Drachenöde.


----------



## Soupcasper (26. Oktober 2008)

Mal paar fragen zu der vierten Phase:
Auf unsrem Server sind alle Nekropolen zerstört... kommen neue? Need Epix^^

Wenn nein: 
Gibt es noch ne Chance an die Epix zu kommen?

Wenn ja: Wann kommen die neuen Nekropolen?


----------



## BaldurBonzel (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal sie werden wieder kommen, und dieses mal mit noch mehr verstärkung. Wann kann wohl keiner sagen, vielleicht in ein paar Stunden oder so?
Dann habe ich mal eine Frage. Unser SW ist recht richtig düster geworden seit gestern. Überall Fledermäuse oder so die rumfliegen und der Argentumheiler aus dem AH ist auch verschwunden o.O Sieht es in anderen Städten auch so aus?


----------



## markboy1 (26. Oktober 2008)

BaldurBonzel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal sie werden wieder kommen, und dieses mal mit noch mehr verstärkung. Wann kann wohl keiner sagen, vielleicht in ein paar Stunden oder so?
> Dann habe ich mal eine Frage. Unser SW ist recht richtig düster geworden seit gestern. Überall Fledermäuse oder so die rumfliegen und der Argentumheiler aus dem AH ist auch verschwunden o.O Sieht es in anderen Städten auch so aus?


Es sind Schlotternächte ...da fliegen halt einmal ein paar Fledermäuse herum


----------



## Jenzzz (26. Oktober 2008)

Wir suchen wie doof diese Nekropholen...
respawnen die nicht nach einer gewissen zeit?
Toll, hab keine einzige sehen können, wäre doof wenn die nimmer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts irgendwo ne Seite mit allen Infos zu dem event?


----------



## Öbelix1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Soo endlich wieder da...hat sich wohl viel getan.

hab was von einer Nekropole gehört wo ist die?


----------



## Ocian (26. Oktober 2008)

Jenzzz schrieb:


> Wir suchen wie doof diese Nekropholen...
> respawnen die nicht nach einer gewissen zeit?
> Toll, hab keine einzige sehen können, wäre doof wenn die nimmer kommen
> 
> ...





Öbelix schrieb:


> hab was von einer Nekropole gehört wo ist die?



Hier eure Antworten, sie stehen direkt über euren Fragen. Also bitte erst Kopf anmachen bevor man anfängt zu schrieben.
Und als Zusatzinfo, ja die Nekropolen respawnen aber nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit.
Ihr werdet dann Totenköpfe über den Regionen sehen in denen gerade eine Nekropole steht.



Fluti schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt nicht nur zwei Quests sondern mehr.
> 
> Eine beginnt in der Kathedrale von SW die vor die Tore von Sturmwind führt, dort bekommt man eine zweite Low Level Quest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffith105 (26. Oktober 2008)

wir wärs wenn ihr alle ma auf die karte schaut....bevor ihr ier blöd im forum rumfragt: " wo isn das.."


----------



## DeadEyE444 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wo genau soll die Quest in der Kathedrale sein?

Ich finde weder oben noch in der Gruft ein hübsches gelbes Ausrufezeichen


----------



## AliasSense (26. Oktober 2008)

DeadEyE444 schrieb:


> Wo genau soll die Quest in der Kathedrale sein?
> 
> Ich finde weder oben noch in der Gruft ein hübsches gelbes Ausrufezeichen



ja bevor du die quest holen kannst, musst du ein elite lvl (ca)55 killen, aber wann der kommt ist unterschiedlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (26. Oktober 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> ja bevor du die quest holen kannst, musst du ein elite lvl (ca)55 killen, aber wann der kommt ist unterschiedlich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder in den Briefkasten schauen, man erhällt einen Brief der die Quest ebenfalls startet


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hier eure Antworten, sie stehen direkt über euren Fragen. Also bitte erst Kopf anmachen bevor man anfängt zu schrieben.
> Und als Zusatzinfo, ja die Nekropolen respawnen aber nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit.
> Ihr werdet dann Totenköpfe über den Regionen sehen in denen gerade eine Nekropole steht.


die frage ist aber noch nicht geklärt ob und wann die wieder angreifen (in tanaris etc)


----------



## Ocian (26. Oktober 2008)

Doch ist beantwortet, alles lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ocian schrieb:


> Hier eure Antworten, sie stehen direkt über euren Fragen. Also bitte erst Kopf anmachen bevor man anfängt zu schrieben.
> Und als Zusatzinfo, ja die Nekropolen respawnen aber nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit.
> Ihr werdet dann Totenköpfe über den Regionen sehen in denen gerade eine Nekropole steht.


----------



## React82 (26. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es hier schon stand:

Für diejenigen die den Zusatz-Boss in Kara gelegt haben und die Axt gewonnen haben. 

Legt diese mal an, macht einen Rechtsklick auf die Axt. (So als wolltet ihr sie benutzen)
Ihr werdet nun Gitarre spielen.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (26. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an den film "Since, Zeichen" xD
Erst tauchen Merkwürdige Wesen auf, und danach fliegen am Himmel überall solche UFOs rum, (in dem Fall die Nekropolen) xD
Was passiert als nächstes? Kommt Mel Gibson und wird uns vor dem Unheil retten xD?


----------



## Jenzzz (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja, in dem Text steht nicht drin ob die dinger resoawnen mit den mobs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (26. Oktober 2008)

diese totenköpfe auf der karte waren da abe rich hba trotzdem ncihts gefunden könte mir einer sagen wo diese nekropolen sind wen sie spawnen ?


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> diese totenköpfe auf der karte waren da abe rich hba trotzdem ncihts gefunden könte mir einer sagen wo diese nekropolen sind wen sie spawnen ?


/sign
blasted lands stand ich angeblich direkt unter dem aber nirgendwo war was


----------



## AliasSense (26. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> /sign
> blasted lands stand ich angeblich direkt unter dem aber nirgendwo war was



brennenden steppe, östlichen pestländern, tanaris, verwüsteten lande, winterspring, azshara




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



folge am besten die lila streifen unter den teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (26. Oktober 2008)

Der Totenkopf zeigt nur das Gebiet an, welches angegriffen wird aber nicht den Standort der Nekropole. schaut einfach in den Himmel und sucht die Gegend ab.
Wenn ihr die nekropole gefunden habt, achtet auf dn grünen Kristall dadrunter, von Ihm gehen Geschosse ab, die euch wiederrum genau an den Standort des Angriffs führen.


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Pro Gebiet gibt es 2 oder 3 Nekropolen, wievieel noch aktiv sind könnt ihr bei den Agentumsdämmerunsgleuten nachfragen.
Die Totenköpfe zeigen nur das Gebiet an aber nicht den Standort.
Angeblich spawnen sie jeweils nach 3 Stunden wieder, also 3 Stunden nach ihrer zerstörtung.


----------



## Fluti (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Nekropolen haben keinen festen Respawn Timer. Dies tauchen nach einer unbestimmten Zeit wieder auf. Einfach ab und an mal auf die Karte schaun, sobald sich in den gennanten Ländern ein Totenkopf befindet, wisst ihr das dort gerade wieder ein angriff ist.

Kleiner Tipp: Reist nicht sofort zum ersten Invasionspunkt, sondern wartet einfach noch etwas bis das nächste Land dran ist. 

Angeblich sollen die Wachen in den Hauptstädten rum schreien sobald ein Angriff statt findet.


----------



## Rastas (26. Oktober 2008)

Also nocheinmal die Zusammenfassung:

Vor der Bank in OG steht ein Stützpunkt der Argentumdämmerung,dort erhält man eine Quest,welche den Spieler in die Östlichen Pestländer führt,wo es 3 weitere Quests gibt: 1)Sammelt 10 von diesen Steinen 2)Tötet einen Elite und 3)Untersucht das Zimmer dieses Bosses in Kara,die Vorgehensweise ist folgende:

Ihr öffnet die Weltkarte (allerdings habe ich festgestellt,dass man die Nekropolen nur ohne Kartenaddon korrekt auf der Karte angezeigt bekommt). Stehen mehrere Gebiete unter dem Angriff der Nekropolen,könnt ihr ein Mitglied der Argentumdämmerung fragen,wieviele Nekropolen es in den jeweiligen Gebieten noch zu zerstören gibt und euch so das lukrativste raussuchen. Im Gebiet angekommen heist es suchen,die Spawnpunkte sind ein wenig abseits der Wege. Um die Spawnpunkte herum spawnen Stufe 70 (NonElite) Untote,welche jeweils 10Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung geben und relativ häufig diese Steine dabeihaben,welche ihr gegen 2 Teile eines Rüstungssets (welches +DMG auf Untote als Setboni hat),einen Wappenrock den es nur während des Events gibt,Waffenöle und Wetzsteine (welche Schadensboni gegen Untote bringen),Tränke und 3Schmuckstücke eintauschen. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt,dass der NPC erst Gegenstände zum Tausch gegen die Steine anbietet,sobald der Spieler die Quest abschliest,für die er 10Steine sammeln muss...

Das Set setzt sich aus 4Teilen zusammen:
Schulter und Handschuhe gibt es für je 15 dieser Steine,das Brustteil sowie die Hose sind random Drops der Elitegegner.

Durch das töten der Zombies verliert der unangreifbare Spawnpunkt langsam an Lebenspunkten,ist er down spawnen um ihn herum 4 Kanalisierer die ihr ansprechen und für je 8 dieser Steine töten könnt. Daraufhin spawnt (pro totem Kanalisierer) ein Elite,welcher IMMER 30 dieser Steine dabeihat und eben in seltenen Fällen eins der Setteile dropt.

Meiner Meinung nach spawnt eine neue Welle Nekropolen nachdem die zuvor bestehende Welle ausgelöscht wurde (heute morgen gegen 6 Uhr war es der Fall auf Blackrock).

Der Boss in Kara ist auch relativ einfach: Direkt hinter Attumen gehts eine Treppe hoch dann dem Rundgang folgen bis auf der rechten Seite eine geschlossene Tür ist,welche ihr mit einem Rechtsklick öffnen könnt. Steht ihr vor der Tür fängt der neue Boss schon an zu schreien,daran merkt ihr,dass ihr richtig oder gerade dran vorbeigelaufen seid.

Die Taktik zum Boss ist folgende: Tür öffnen,tank 'n' spank,bis der Boss sich einen Mitspieler aussucht,die eigenen Lebenspunkte mit denen des Spielers verbindet und kleine Adds spawnen lässt. Die Vorgehensweise ist relativ simpel: Säubert den Rundgang um den Boss herum,pullt ihn und beharkt ihn dann solange bis dieser sich einen Mitspieler aussucht und die Lebenspunkte verbindet. Dann kitet den Boss einfach den Rundgang entlang und weicht den Adds aus (diese machen ganz schön Aua sobald sie explodieren) und das ganze sollte schaffbar sein!

*----------------------------------------------------------*

Alles in allem macht das Event sehr viel Spaß,was ich jedoch sehr schade finde ist:

1) Das Set farmt sich zu leicht! Ich hatte nach ca. 2 Stunden spielen die beiden Randomdrops und genug dieser Steine um mir alle 3Schmuckstücke,den Wappenrock und die beiden anderen Setteile zu kaufen... 

2)Desweiteren habe ich die Befürchtung,dass dieses Set keine weiteren Vorteile bringt,auser das man es eben einfach hat... 

3) Auch glaube ich,dass es keine weiteren Dinge für die Steine zu kaufen gibt,auser denen die es momentan beim Händler gibt,wodurch ein weiteres farmen uninteressant wird,sobald man alle einziggartigen Sachen für Steine gekauft hat... interessant fände ich da z.B. ein spezielles Haustier oder ein spezielles Mount für unmengen dieser Steine,aber wir reden hier von Blizzard ^^

-> Naja alles in allem ein sehr schönes Event,doch da ich so gut wie alles erreichbare zum momentanen Zeitpunkt erreicht habe,bin ich wie ein blöder auf die Neuerungen in der nächsten Phase gespannt und hoffe Blizzard wird die echt gelungene Atmosphäre dieses Events aufrecht erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Far Rastas ^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Was glaubt ihr passiert heute?^^


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe ja das der erste GeißelBoss angreift.. das wäre schon was


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das der erste GeißelBoss angreift.. das wäre schon was


Kindesentführung kommt ja auch noch^^

Wozu glaubt ihr werden die Kinder entführt bzw wozu brennt das Weisenhaus?

Ich glaub arthas will neue todesritter.


----------



## Rastas (26. Oktober 2008)

ja das denke ich auch


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Oktober 2008)

"Verfluchtes Andenken" findet man nicht in der Datenbank.
Ich stand gerade bei einem Bankier und wollte es per Doppelklick in ein Bankfach werfen.
Mit dem Doppelklick habe ich es aber benutzt und den Bankier verschwinden lassen.
Mein Charakter hat noch automatisch "Auf Wiedersehen" gewunken. ^^

Kann man damit auch echte Spieler verschwinden lassen ?
Wenn ja, wo landen die ?

EDIT: 10 Minuten sind vergangen. Der Typ ist noch immer verschwunden.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> "Verfluchtes Andenken" findet man nicht in der Datenbank.
> Ich stand gerade bei einem Bankier und wollte es per Doppelklick in ein Bankfach werfen.
> Mit dem Doppelklick habe ich es aber benutzt und den Bankier verschwinden lassen.
> Mein Charakter hat noch automatisch "Auf Wiedersehen" gewunken. ^^
> ...


Haha xD wie geil ich will auch wo gibts das andenken?


----------



## Rastas (26. Oktober 2008)

dropt rnd bei den für die quests zu killenden mobs... sehr interessant interessiert mich aber auch mal jetzt ^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich das her habe.
Das hat die gleiche Funktion wie solche Bälle.
Man kann es zuwerfen.
Nur dann hätte ich ja verschwinden müssen, wenn mir das jemand zugeworfen hätte.
Also habe ich es irgendwo gelootet.


----------



## claasic (26. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> "Verfluchtes Andenken" findet man nicht in der Datenbank.
> Ich stand gerade bei einem Bankier und wollte es per Doppelklick in ein Bankfach werfen.
> Mit dem Doppelklick habe ich es aber benutzt und den Bankier verschwinden lassen.
> Mein Charakter hat noch automatisch "Auf Wiedersehen" gewunken. ^^
> ...



muss ein bug gewesen sein hab es grad mal versuch auf ein mob zu schmeißen und da kam die meldung "Ziel ist kein Spieler"


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn man son Andenken hat dann schwebt an und zu auch son Geist neben einem umher.
Fast wie ein neues Pet. *g*


----------



## Palastarguldan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also war gestern in BB und hatte Spaß beim Wachen killn^^











*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

So, hab jetzt all die lustigen Items bekommen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freude*
Hosentaschenpaladin.... *lach*

Jetzt heißt es abwarten, die Geißel zurückschlagen und vorbereiten auf was da kommen mag !


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar wurden kleine Änderungen gesichtet:

Bei den Argentumszelten kann man sich jetzt so Marken besorgen die Ausdauer +11 machen.
Die Zeit die es braucht bis man zu einem Ghul wird beträgt jetzt nichtmehr 5 Minuten sondenr nur noch 1 Minute.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurden kleine Änderungen gesichtet:
> 
> Bei den Argentumszelten kann man sich jetzt so Marken besorgen die Ausdauer +11 machen.
> Die Zeit die es braucht bis man zu einem Ghul wird beträgt jetzt nichtmehr 5 Minuten sondenr nur noch 1 Minute.



1 minute nur mehr? dann ist die INVASION bald am Höhepunkt!

Heute Nachmittag waren es noch 2 Minuten.. wenn ein Ghul ne Wache schlägt wird sie dann nach 10 schlägen schon zum Ghul das heist Wachen haben keine Chance mehr gehen Ghuls!!!!


----------



## werbaer (26. Oktober 2008)

Mrs.Tîî schrieb:


> 1 minute nur mehr? dann ist die INVASION bald am Höhepunkt!
> 
> Heute Nachmittag waren es noch 2 Minuten.. wenn ein Ghul ne Wache schlägt wird sie dann nach 10 schlägen schon zum Ghul das heist Wachen haben keine Chance mehr gehen Ghuls!!!!



Kann ich bestätigen, in Shatt werden es immer mehr. Hier sind schon richtige Armeen


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Eine Vermutung aus nem Block:

"Can't believe it's already the 5th day of the Scourge Invasion and less than 18 days until Lich King/Death Knights Arrives to Live Azeroth! On the first day, it took a whole 10 minutes to be a zombie, but now a short period of 60 seconds. Based on what had already happened, it's a semi safe bet that in phase 6-8, the second you get the disease, you're a Brain chewing zombie."

Treffer *peng* Ghul !
Wenn das wirklich noch weiter sinken sollte.


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt es das ALLE Argentumsheiler verschwunden sind ?
Wenn ja gibt es kaum noch Möglichkeiten der Heilung.


----------



## Healguard (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Stimmt es das ALLE Argentumsheiler verschwunden sind ?
> Wenn ja gibt es kaum noch Möglichkeiten der Heilung.


Zum Glück bin ich Priester ^-^
Aber ich schau mir das gleich mal an.


----------



## war_locker (26. Oktober 2008)

so langsam nervt jeden tag 20g reppkosten^^


----------



## Hexenhase (26. Oktober 2008)

weiss einer wie lange das noch andauerd mit den zombies sein,......erst vorhin 25 er raid geht durch das portal und alle haben die krankheit nee das macht doch wirklich kein spass mehr


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

@ Hexenhase

Soweit wie bekannt bis halt das Addon live ist. 
Also noch lange viel Spaß der noch nichtmal auf dem maximum angekommen ist !
Yeaaaa !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freude*

Also ich mags, und ich hab echt keinen Plan was die Leute alle für Sorgen mit ihrem Gold haben...Oo
Das wird einem nachgeschissen und mit dem Addon wird es zich neue tägliche Qs geben und man wird nicht wissen wohin mit dem Gold und blablabla, jaja meckert nur weiter ich geh was Spaß haben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schlacht*


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finds irgendwie episch,

ich lauf durch shattrath,totenstille alle npcs down auf der brückel aufen horden von zombies leichen überall und dan sturmwind die luft verdreckt tote ohne ende durch gassen laufen einzelnd zombies und in gruppen durch die stadt das ist echt geile stimmung find ich.Das event ist perfekt.
Ich habs geschafft mich mit walljumping noch zu retten xD

Und leute verstecken sich in häusern auf den gerüsten usw wenn sie afk wollen purer horror


----------



## Hojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal einige episch wirkende Bilder der Zerstörung *g*
Mein Bruder war so nett sich mal in eine der Städte zu begeben und Bilder zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...UjJY3IqALmB.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...4Vab1J1IyeV.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...qYf6GaRvhwY.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...7l6rgC5zuMP.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...gHePwaHVoOp.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...szWYzQar7Id.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...j5iJ6IOB2Ab.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...CisxKsRPuHD.jpg

Der Wahnsinn, alles verlassen, nur der Tod lebt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also auf auf ihr müden recken, erobert zurück was gefallen ist !


----------



## NakedSnake321 (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich versteck mich bei thrall neben dem Heiler =)


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Angriff of the Killerkakerlaken!

50 kakerlaken marschieren auf uns zu xD


----------



## NakedSnake321 (26. Oktober 2008)

Blutkessel Thrall tot.


----------



## Dimortii (26. Oktober 2008)

So es ist vorbei.
Das event soltle uns nach nordend bringen doch das ist nciht mehr möglich.
Zuluhed Allianz-Lebendebewölkerung so gut wie null.
Alles Tod, ausser immunen npc's.

Tja da sieht man mal wie schwach wir doch alle sind.
Ein Hoch auf Arthas.


----------



## S.P. (26. Oktober 2008)

NakedSnake321 schrieb:


> Blutkessel Thrall tot.



Auf Krag´Jin haben wir es nicht geschafft mit 160 Leuten (4 Raids voll) Thrall umzunieten. Wie sollen es schwache Zombies schaffen ? Außerdem ist Thrall doch immun gegen die Krankheit. oO


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

S.P. schrieb:


> Auf Krag´Jin haben wir es nicht geschafft mit 160 Leuten (4 Raids voll) Thrall umzunieten. Wie sollen es schwache Zombies schaffen ? Außerdem ist Thrall doch immun gegen die Krankheit. oO




denk mal ^^ normal musste gegen dutzend lvl 75 wachen und noch zu gleich gegen unzählige hordler, diese sind nun alle zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also steht thrall alleine da ^^


----------



## Domins (26. Oktober 2008)

S.P. schrieb:


> Auf Krag´Jin haben wir es nicht geschafft mit 160 Leuten (4 Raids voll) Thrall umzunieten. Wie sollen es schwache Zombies schaffen ? Außerdem ist Thrall doch immun gegen die Krankheit. oO



Wann war das? Die Guhle wurden bei Phase 2 oder 3 gebuffed. Keine Ahnung ob auch bei Phase 4 aber so kann man das dan schaffen.


----------



## NakedSnake321 (26. Oktober 2008)

Kann gerne nen screen machen, falls ich da rein komm =). die 80er wachen sind nicht immun die + ein paar 75 und 70er spiele schaffen thrall locker


----------



## Astrakiller (26. Oktober 2008)

In Undercity spawnen nu so lvl 63 Elite mobs mit 30k life,die da bisschen Unfug machen..Vielleicht ne Anspielung auf das wotlk event,wo Varmithras die verlassenen verrät?Wie sonst kommen die so nach uc rein ^^..


----------



## S.P. (26. Oktober 2008)

Zählt es zum Erfolg dazu ? Dass wäre ja mal krass^^ Bärenmount durch Geißelinvasion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2008)

wenn es so weiter gehtist ein normals spielen nicht mehr möglich , grade wen man im Low Level bereich sprich 1 - 30 ist kann man die hauptstädte vergessen weil dort nur zombies rum laufen nd einen gleich killen so ein mist auch ich hasse dieses EVENT ist zwar von blizz ne schöne IDEE aber nicht gut durch dacht leider


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ghule benutzen ungehindert die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find den screen zum brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

lol dein satz: lass mich bitte gehen... xD


----------



## Rungo (26. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> wenn es so weiter gehtist ein normals spielen nicht mehr möglich , grade wen man im Low Level bereich sprich 1 - 30 ist kann man die hauptstädte vergessen weil dort nur zombies rum laufen nd einen gleich killen so ein mist auch ich hasse dieses EVENT ist zwar von blizz ne schöne IDEE aber nicht gut durch dacht leider



ok es möge vielleicht für die low lvl chars echt nicht grade so schön sein oder auch für lvl 70 aber... ihr müsste bedenken wann gibt es schon mal so ein Event??? Und um auf die Geschicht zu kommen wir sollen ja einen Grund haben um nach Nordend aufzubrechen!!...... und dieser gurnd ist ja richtig man kann nicht mehr in Azorth leben!

Also einfach nen bisschen Spß haben^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol dein satz: lass mich bitte gehen... xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja der hat mich auch zufrieden gelassen ^^


----------



## sc00p (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz SW is kaputt inklusive argentumheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (26. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Screen hat Stil ^^

öhm.. zum Event. 
Erst mal find ich das gerade fast alles neu aufgerollt. 
Das mit den Nekropolen usw, find ich langweilig und reizt mich net, genau das selbe wie vor Bc zu machen.
In den Hauptstädten mit meinen 70ern macht das Event Spass.
So bald aber ich mit meinem Level 20 Paladin rumlaufe und nur Guhle hinter mir her sind, ist das der reinste Kack.
Von Leveln kann man da net reden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

so siehts bei uns auch aus... nur mit noch mehr leichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2008)

stimmt ja auch , aber da Nordend noch close ist , macht es kein fun immer nur zu sterben und die zombies rennen ja schon überall in horden rum leider :-(


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Dieser Screen hat Stil ^^
> 
> öhm.. zum Event.
> Erst mal find ich das gerade fast alles neu aufgerollt.
> ...




das wollte ich in mein post rüber bringen das es unter 70 einfach shice ist usw


sry doppelpost upsi


----------



## Thrainan (26. Oktober 2008)

Man kann ja nichtmal mehr seine quests abgeben oder einfach nur durch die gegend reisen.  Desweiteren bin ich deswegen auf einem PvE server, wei ich halt NICHT möchte das ich überall angegriffen werden kann. Völlig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## Dömage (26. Oktober 2008)

es wär cool wenn die zombies was dropen würden ^^


----------



## Rungo (26. Oktober 2008)

ok ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es bestimmt machnmal sehr nervig ist aber naja... jetzt kann man es auch nciht mehr ändert die hätten das event vielleicht 1woche vor dme addon starten sollen udn nicht 3 wochen


----------



## Kaldonir (26. Oktober 2008)

Rungo schrieb:


> ok ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es bestimmt machnmal sehr nervig ist aber naja... jetzt kann man es auch nciht mehr ändert die hätten das event vielleicht 1woche vor dme addon starten sollen udn nicht 3 wochen



Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizz das schon gut überlegt hat.
Es wird sicher noch genug Stoff für die nächsten Wochen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich finds zum kotzen jetzt grad. Alles Tod und die eigenen leuten killen einen mit einem grinsen.
"Höhö guck ma ally hehe kann ally töten heheheheh bin toll"

Man kann nich mehr spielen.
Entweder Blizz hat sich gewalttig verrechnet oder wollte nur das alles liegt damit man die rettung herbeisehnt und dann sowas kommt wie eine armee argentum leute und der Ashbringer, das wäre nice.


----------



## Rungo (26. Oktober 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizz das schon gut überlegt hat.
> Es wird sicher noch genug Stoff für die nächsten Wochen kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das glaube ich auch aber ich kann es nicht selber beurteilen.
Weil ich grade kein WoW spiele^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (26. Oktober 2008)

Rungo schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch aber ich kann es nicht selber beurteilen.
> Weil ich grade kein WoW spiele^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe das Event. Es macht spaß. Es is ne Abwechslung. Sobald das Addon da ist, haben wir sowieso wieder das gleiche wie die letzten jahre.

Es ist einfach mal was lustiges, dass Spaß macht. Mich hatts heute richtig überrascht, dass ich schon nach einer Minute zum Zombie wurde und die Ausmaße, die das Ganze annimmt werden auch immer extremer.

Ich find das spaßmäßig super und storytechnisch is es einfach eine tolle Idee. Weil wer würde denn die Geißel ernst nehmen, wenn sich dadurch nichts ändern würde und jeder weiters seine Wege gehen könnte. Die wären dann genauso wirksam in der Weltgeschichte wie die Eber im Tal der Prüfungen.

mfg


----------



## Aplizzier (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die idee hammer man ist am reisen aufeinmal zack dich haut einer und man denkt sich " neeeeeeein" xD.... ich hab zwar nen  arsch voll repkosten inzwischen aber ich finds cool


----------



## Shizo. (26. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Also wenn man son Andenken hat dann schwebt an und zu auch son Geist neben einem umher.
> Fast wie ein neues Pet. *g*




Die Geister sind Schemen
Kennt man aus WC3 von den Untoten aus der Opfergrube
*Besserwisser is * xD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2008)

versucht es nicht als zombie zu fliegen ( greifenmeister ) das ist sehr ungesund weil man wären im Flug leben verlied^^ ich habe es grade so noch ins schlingendorntal geschaft nur leider wurde ich vom hexenmeister gekillt hatte nur noch ~250 leben^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

yes sturmwind mauer ftw xD bin auffer mauer und dan aufs große tor,das ist geil weder horde noch ghul kommt hin weil man zwerg oder gnom sei muss um druch zu passen^^


----------



## Dömage (26. Oktober 2008)

ich konnte gerade einen Zwerg von der Infektion heilen Oo als blutelf


----------



## violentiam (26. Oktober 2008)

ich lieb den event!

natürlich tun mir all die neueinsteiger & lowies & "ich twink noch schnell meinen xxx-character hoch"-leute leid. auf der anderen seite ist das glaub zum ersten mal in wow dass ein event wirklich alle betrifft und storymässig aufzeigt warum es eigentlich geht. (nämlich nicht um gold, ehre oder epix)

btw: zum glück hab ich eine priesterin die sich bis jetzt noch selber heilen kann ^^


----------



## Aplizzier (26. Oktober 2008)

kann zwr nerven wenn man gerade was macht aber ich finds trotzdem chillig


----------



## Psialli (27. Oktober 2008)

Mitternacht! 
Wie sieht's denn aus, gibts schon neue Infos?
Danke fürs eifrige Bericht erstatten, überbrückt die Zeit bis zur Gamecard doch enorm.
Wenn das alles zutrifft, was hier steht und es bei Belieben noch extremer wird muss ich sagen, dass es
Blizzard sehr gelungen ist - Chaos! Tod! Face the face of war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Psialli schrieb:


> Mitternacht!
> Wie sieht's denn aus, gibts schon neue Infos?
> Danke fürs eifrige Bericht erstatten, überbrückt die Zeit bis zur *Gamecard* doch enorm.
> Wenn das alles zutrifft, was hier steht und es bei Belieben noch extremer wird muss ich sagen, dass es
> ...


gamecard?xD


----------



## -Zirâ- (27. Oktober 2008)

Gamecard is 26 euro für 2 Monate spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psialli (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja bin noch Gamecardbenutzer, werd' aber eh demnächst umsteigen, ist doch egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Psialli schrieb:


> Ja bin noch Gamecardbenutzer, werd' aber eh demnächst umsteigen, ist doch egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss doch was gamecard ist aber das gamecard hat da i-wie nicht reingepasst dachte du meinst addon oder so^^


----------



## Bryon (27. Oktober 2008)

Selten soviele Leichen in Shattrath gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist allerdings etwas störend dass man in Shattrath keine Spieler-Zombies angreifen kann (bzw. als Zombie keine Spieler), weil es eine Kein-PvP-Zone ist.


----------



## maniac-kun (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe ja noch das ne phase kommt wo es nicht mehr bannbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht echt spass das event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warte auch schon auf die 20 meter grossen fleischbestien die og belagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (27. Oktober 2008)

Spielerghuls sollten endlich angreifbar sein.
Ich will die Geißel von dem Antlitz der Welt verbannen!
Tod Arthas... nieder mit dem Lichkönig!


----------



## BasiGorgo (27. Oktober 2008)

ich find das event echt mal innovativ ich war vor bc auch schon dabei und bei naxx und aq und so aber ich finde bisher ist das event das beste von allen...nur leider hat vor kurzem meine fgx-karte aufgegeben und ich krieg seit heute mittag nix mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
überall nur grafikbugs etc (liegt nicht an wow hab die generell bei 3d spielen iwie -.-
voll der müll...aber in 2 wochen neuen rechner am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (27. Oktober 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Selten soviele Leichen in Shattrath gesehen...



sieht doch ganz human aus, musst mal gucken wies bei uns in sturmwind aussieht ....

screens gemacht mit der bank ohne addons.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das war um ~23:15 ... kannst dir ausrechnen wies hier zur hauptzeit aussieht....


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin gerade durch Shatt geflogen und habe da ne neue Quest gefunden, kann nicht genau sagen wo, aber ihr findet sie wenn ihr innerhalb der Stadt einfach mal im Kreis fliegt.

Da ist ein Posten der Verlassenen und man soll ein Gehirn nach OG bringen, das Gehirn redet die ganze Zeit mit einem *lach* und man sollte sich anhören was die NPCs da reden, recht interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (27. Oktober 2008)

jede rasse muss zu ihrem jeweiligen "rassenboss" hab das grad gemach, es ist soein schemen gespawnt und im chat stand das:

Gefrorener schemen flüstert: ich sehe euch..

Gefrorener schemen flüster: schließt euch uns an,komat, gelobt dem lich könig gefolgschaft. gebt euch ihm hin und erfahrt frieden... den frieden, der euch seit eurer von schreien und schrecken begleiteten geburt verwehrt war

straaange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (27. Oktober 2008)

Im chat stand was? bei mir steht da nix ^^... 


Achja: Hab die Quest auch gemacht,abgegeben aber da war dann nix.. Aber die neue Fraktion "Hand der Rache" klingt gut.


----------



## EvilDivel (27. Oktober 2008)

Jo hab die Quest auch abgegeben und nu passiert nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (27. Oktober 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Jo hab die Quest auch abgegeben und nu passiert nichts mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wette morgen gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## komat (27. Oktober 2008)

sry wollt bild einfügen, irgendwie verpeilt also einfach reingeschrieben^^


----------



## Ixidor224 (27. Oktober 2008)

also langsam nimmt das event eine interessante haltung an, bin sehr gespannt was die tage noch kommen wird....

lg: Esel


----------



## EvilDivel (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja das Event gefällt mir wirklich am besten bin echt gespannt wie das weiter geht.


----------



## komat (27. Oktober 2008)

das stand bei mir und nem kollegen grad in orangener schrift, 
eranikus, der traum, ist vollständig von elunes licht eingehüllt. eine nie dagewesene stille legt sich über die mondlichtung
gruuselig /:


----------



## Astrakiller (27. Oktober 2008)

komat schrieb:


> das stand bei mir und nem kollegen grad in orangener schrift,
> eranikus, der traum, ist vollständig von elunes licht eingehüllt. eine nie dagewesene stille legt sich über die mondlichtung
> gruuselig /:



Das is nur die AQ Questreihe,die man immernoch machen kann.Hat nix mit dem Event zu tun.


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Da ich ja schon mitbekommen habe was passieren wird in der fernen Zukunft aber nicht wusste wie es dazu kommen wird muss ich sagen, wow, das ist einfach klasse.
So wie sich das gerade entwickelt, einfach genial.
Man muss die ganze Sache jetzt mal im Gesamtbild betrachten oder gerne auch in einigen Tagen wenn weiteres passiert ist, aber wow, für mich ergibt das ganze halt jetzt schon ein großes Bild , nur hates eben hier und da kleine Lücken die gerade gestopft werden *g*

Einfach genial muss ich sagen wie Blizz den Übergang von BC zu WotLK herstellt.
Jetzt bekommt das ganze die Story auf die viele halt die ganze Zeit warten, so Stück für Stück.
Klasse ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (27. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile ist ja schon Phase 5 gestartet. Wie viele Phasen gibt es den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (27. Oktober 2008)

ok mein fehler^^


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Da ich ja schon mitbekommen habe was passieren wird in der fernen Zukunft aber nicht wusste wie es dazu kommen wird muss ich sagen, wow, das ist einfach klasse.
> So wie sich das gerade entwickelt, einfach genial.
> Man muss die ganze Sache jetzt mal im Gesamtbild betrachten oder gerne auch in einigen Tagen wenn weiteres passiert ist, aber wow, für mich ergibt das ganze halt jetzt schon ein großes Bild , nur hates eben hier und da kleine Lücken die gerade gestopft werden *g*
> 
> ...



Wie meinen? Du weißt schon näheres? Raus damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Du weißt schon näheres? Raus damit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g*
Also ich weiss halt einiges aus der Beta aber ich habhalt keine Ahnung wie es eben zu dem was ich aus der Beta weiss kommt, aber jetzt zeigen sich langsam die ersten roten Fäden die alles verbinden und zu eben dem hindeuten was ich weiss. Wirrer Satz... *lach*
Das zu verraten würde sicherlich einiges vom Finale nehmen und ich denke das ist nichts was man hier möchte, wäre aich wirklich schade drum.
Wenn sich das jetzt aber so entwickelt wie ich denke dann wird man da eventuell auch selber drauf kommen.
Mal gucken... ^^


----------



## Elinya (27. Oktober 2008)

ALso an sich ist das Event einfach genial.Der normale WoW Tagesablaug wird halt toal auseinandergenommen.Nirgends ist man mehr sicher und so soll es ja auch sein damit die Bedrohung auch hautnah rüberkommt.

Mal schauen was da noch so kommt^^


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> *g*
> Also ich weiss halt einiges aus der Beta aber ich habhalt keine Ahnung wie es eben zu dem was ich aus der Beta weiss kommt, aber jetzt zeigen sich langsam die ersten roten Fäden die alles verbinden und zu eben dem hindeuten was ich weiss. Wirrer Satz... *lach*
> Das zu verraten würde sicherlich einiges vom Finale nehmen und ich denke das ist nichts was man hier möchte, wäre aich wirklich schade drum.
> Wenn sich das jetzt aber so entwickelt wie ich denke dann wird man da eventuell auch selber drauf kommen.
> Mal gucken... ^^



Na gut, ich warte ab und frage nicht mehr. *grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Sonst nehm ich mir und den anderen hier noch die Spannung. :I


----------



## essey (27. Oktober 2008)

Als ich mich gestern eingeloggt habe, waren bereits alle Hauptstädte komplett von Zombies bevölkert. Es wurde zwar noch viel gekämpft, aber die Zombies kommen halt immer wieder und können quasi überhaupt nicht mehr ausgerottet werden.

Heute werde ich mich vielleicht mal auf die Seite der Allianz fixieren, nachdem ich die letzten Tage hauptsächlich als Ghul die Gegend unsicher gemacht hab ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht diese "Zombiekacke" einfach nur auf den Geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So ist man ständig gezwungen durch die Städte, wie auf Kopfsteinpflastern im Wasser zu hüpfen,  wenn man einfach seinen "normalen" Tagesgeschäften nachgehen möchte -- kurzzeitig recht spassig, auf Dauer einfach nur störend ... Blizz: Schafft den Scheissdreck ab, bzw. schafft Bereiche, in denen es halt so abgeht... aber nicht überall und ständig .. ist meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (27. Oktober 2008)

gibs was neues seit 0:00


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Zitat aus den BuffedNews:
"Update 27. Oktober: Großapotheker Putress in Shattrath gesichtet

Der Chefapotheker steht samt Forschern und Monströsen Boten auf der Terrasse des Lichts und hat für Hordespieler eine Quest, die den Spieler in die jeweilige Hauptstadt seiner Rasse schickt. Dort gibt man ein Zombiegehirn ab. Viel mehr passiert leider nicht, außer dass das Gehirn ständig zu einem spricht und man es momentan ob der fortschreitenden Zombieinvasion immer schwerer hat, seinen Weg durch die Städte zu finden.

*Allianzspieler* bleiben aus storytechnischen Gründen leider außen vor. Was es mit dem Großapotheker Putress auf sich hat, könnt ihr *hier* erfahren, doch Vorsicht: Wer vor der Erweiterung nicht zu viel verraten bekommen will, der lässt sich lieber überraschen anstatt diesem Link zu folgen."


Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (27. Oktober 2008)

So, in Shattrath gibt es ja nun ein paar neue Leute für Horde und Allianz, sowie auch einige Quests dazu.
Und als Hordler ist es nun die Aufgabe mithilfe eines "Ober-Apothekers der Verlassenen" ein Gegenmittel für die Seuche zu finden.

Hier ein Bild von diesem Typen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der sieht genausoaus wie in dem einen WotLK Ingame-Video wo Horde und Allianz gegen Arthas Soldaten gemeinsam kämpfen. Deshalb wollte ich hier nochmal fragen ob mir jemand nen Link zu dem Video nochmal posten kann, mit der Sufu finde ich einfach zu viele falsche Videos und in den Buffed News ist es irgendwie auch untergegangen und unauffindbar, wäre also nett wenn das mir jemand nochmal raussuchen könnte wo dieser Apotheker da drin vorkommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Und der sieht genausoaus wie in dem einen WotLK Ingame-Video wo Horde und Allianz gegen Arthas Soldaten gemeinsam kämpfen. Deshalb wollte ich hier nochmal fragen ob mir jemand nen Link zu dem Video nochmal posten kann, mit der Sufu finde ich einfach zu viele falsche Videos und in den Buffed News ist es irgendwie auch untergegangen und unauffindbar, wäre also nett wenn das mir jemand nochmal raussuchen könnte wo dieser Apotheker da drin vorkommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Link steht ja in meinem Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wirklich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier gehts zum Video!!!!

Und nein ich denke kaum das er ein Gegenmittel sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher ein Mittel um alles noch schlimmer zu machen xD.

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (27. Oktober 2008)

hab den link nich aber das ist er der anführer der apoteker


----------



## landogarner (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Event an sich fände ich sehr stimmungsvoll, woran es hapert ist die Metaspielebene. Der ganze Blödsinn wird fast ausschließlich von Spielern meiner eigenen Fraktion angeleiert. Ich bin ja durchaus gewillt Einschränkungen meines normalen WoW Treibens in den Hpt Städten in kauf zu nehemn, wenn ich mir aber bewußt mache, dass sich da nur Spieler meiner eigenen fraktion entschlossen haben mir den Tag zu verderben wirds für mich nur frustig.
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (27. Oktober 2008)

Ok, Danke erstmal fürs Video Faimith, aber:



Faimith schrieb:


> ...
> Und nein ich denke kaum das er ein Gegenmittel sucht
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du denn dadrauf ?
Also ich vermute da du Allianz spielst konntest du nun nicht wissen was in den drei (?) Quests die da so heute für die Horde neugekommen sind so passiert, aber Putress sagt dabei jedenfalls das er schon lange daran forscht ein Gegenmittel gegen die Seuche und zur Bekämpfung gegen die Geißel zu entwickeln.
Außerdem war die Apothekervereinigung schon immer dabei gegen die Geißel etwas zu unternehmen, wenn sie die Seuche verstärken würden wollen, vernichten sie sich doch dabei selbst.

Naja und wie gesagt halt, in der Quest bekommt man einen Kopf der zum Teil schon geheilt wurde, also die Verlassenen sind ganz zur vor dem Durchbruch ein Gegenmittel für die Seuche zu entwickeln, dann ist endlich wieder alles normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Ok, Danke erstmal fürs Video Faimith, aber:
> 
> 
> was in den drei (?) Quests die da so heute für die Horde neugekommen


 
ich wollt mal fragen welche 3 quests das den sind, ich hab heute nur eine neue gefunden und zwar bei diesem Apotheker in Shat.


----------



## Mr.Toast (27. Oktober 2008)

--lol, ignoriert was hier stand, hab mich geirrt xD..

Edit2:


Elegost schrieb:


> ich wollt mal fragen welche 3 quests das den sind, ich hab heute nur eine neue gefunden und zwar bei diesem Apotheker in Shat.



Ja hast recht, irgendwie verwechselt


----------



## Elegost (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Also der Aptotheker in Shat gibt dir eine Quest einen Kopf nach UC zu bringen, dann muss man in die Instanz "Kral der Klingenhauer" um dort irgendein komisches Fledermaus Zeug zu hohlen und dann noch zum Scharlachroten Kloster 20 Herzen von den Menschen da zu sammeln.
> 
> Sind drei Quests.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die quest mit kral der klingenhauer und 20 herzen ausm kloster sind lowie quest , die gabs schon ne lange zeit ^^
sag jezt nicht das du die extra gemacht hast xD


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Ok, Danke erstmal fürs Video Faimith, aber:
> (NP ^^)
> 
> Wie kommst du denn dadrauf ?



Also, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist möglich das er ein Gegenmittel sucht, aber wer sagt, dass dies nicht für seine eigenen Reihen gilt?..
Wären das nicht die Verlassenen?.. (Sry ^^ komme da nicht so gut mit...)

Auf jedenfall ist es dann in der Epischen-Quest-Reihe auch so, dass er Allianz UND Horde verseucht.. :S
Daher glaube ich nicht unbedingt das es ne gute Idee ist dem zu helfen (Was natürlich atm ausser Frage steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es ja ein Q ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit, was am 13.11.08 oder früher geschehen wird, bzw. was uns alle dazu zwingen wird nach Nordend aufzubrechen... (Blizz hatte ja erwähnt, es würde einen Grund für die gefährliche Reise geben..)
..

Und in SW schien schon lange keine Sonne mehr.. 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (27. Oktober 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> die quest mit kral der klingenhauer und 20 herzen ausm kloster sind lowie quest , die gabs schon ne lange zeit ^^
> sag jezt nicht das du die extra gemacht hast xD



Ja, bla bla, mir egal, hatte was zu tun und war ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (27. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Also, ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja aber so ganz kann das nicht hinhauen. Denn ich spiele einen Untoten, und der gehöhrt halt zu Fraktion der Verlassenen, wie es im Video auch am Ende laut gerufen wird, also dann würde ich mich mit auf die Seite von Putress schlagen und gegen Allianz und Horde ankämpfen, aber ich glaube eher das es im Video etwas schlecht dargestellt ist, und die Verlassenen ihre Seuche in die Armee schißene, und dabei halt keine rücksicht auf die Horde nehmen, die Allianz ist ihnen eigentlich egal, wenn es darum geht Arthas zu erwischen nehmen die Verlassenen jede Gelegenheit ohne rücksicht auf verlusste.

Und unter dem Video steht auch das Putress und Varimathras sich von Sylvanas gelöst haben, aber das kann eigentlich auch nicht stimmen, denn die Anführerin der Verlassenen ist immer noch Sylvanas, wieso ruft am Ende des Videos dann Putress "für die Verlassenen", wenn er eigentlich garkeiner mehr ist. Genauso hat auch Arthas als erstes sofort an Sylvanas und ihre versprochene Rache gedacht als er erkannte das es die Verlassenen sind.
Würde irgendwie alles sehr seltsam sein wenn Sylvanas nun nicht mehr an Rache interessiert ist.


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Toast schrieb:


> Und unter dem Video steht auch das Putress und Varimathras sich von Sylvanas gelöst haben, aber das kann eigentlich auch nicht stimmen, denn die Anführerin der Verlassenen ist immer noch Sylvanas, wieso ruft am Ende des Videos dann Putress "für die Verlassenen", wenn er eigentlich garkeiner mehr ist. Genauso hat auch Arthas als erstes sofort an Sylvanas und ihre versprochene Rache gedacht als er erkannte das es die Verlassenen sind.
> Würde irgendwie alles sehr seltsam sein wenn Sylvanas nun nicht mehr an Rache interessiert ist.



Naja, wer weiss.. 

Er ist ja immernoch einer der Verlassenen, auch wenn diese von Sylvanas angeführt werden und er alleine mit seinen Truppen pläne schmiedet...

Und keine Ahnung.. ich denke wir werden es schon mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ich würde auch verstehen, wenn er, mit missachtung der Verluste (Allianz und Horde), Arthas umbringen möchte.. (Was ihm ja nicht gelingt...) und übrigens stehen ja Horde und Allianz zusammen vor Arthas (Thrall stirbt ja glaube ich zu Anfang).. naja... kompliziert.

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen ^^


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (27. Oktober 2008)

Putress und Varimathras haben ne Splitterfraktion der Verlassenen gegründet, das Arthas erst denkt das sei Sylvanas ist ja logisch. Es wird auch ne Questreihe geben in der man Undercity vor der Belagerung der Menschen retten muss, die fälschlicherweise denken Sie seien von Sylvanas angegriffen worden.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Oktober 2008)

so ich frage hier nochmal


und zwar:

kann man den typen in Kara jeden tag legen so wie der reitter? oder geht das wirklich nur 1x pro ID? weil sonst kann man den ja nur 2x machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Putress und Varimathras haben ne Splitterfraktion der Verlassenen gegründet, das Arthas erst denkt das sei Sylvanas ist ja logisch. Es wird auch ne Questreihe geben in der man Undercity vor der Belagerung der Menschen retten muss, die fälschlicherweise denken Sie seien von Sylvanas angegriffen worden.



Spoiler sind out nech ? XD


----------



## White-Frost (27. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ich frage hier nochmal
> 
> 
> und zwar:
> ...


Ich denk einmal die woche sonst hätten se des pet nich jeden looten lassen weil was will man mehr^^ die items sind rar des pet hat jeder


----------



## Lazarus07 (27. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ich frage hier nochmal
> 
> 
> und zwar:
> ...




1 mal pro id wieweit ich weiss


----------



## Natsumee (27. Oktober 2008)

mhm naja es geht mir ja um die 2 hand axt^^

naja egal am mittwoch mach im mir ne gruppe mit nur leute die die axt nicht tragen können^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dömage (27. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Naja, wer weiss..
> 
> Er ist ja immernoch einer der Verlassenen, auch wenn diese von Sylvanas angeführt werden und er alleine mit seinen Truppen pläne schmiedet...
> 
> ...




Saufang jr. stirbt! nicht Thrall! wär ja kacke ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das hier dürfte einiges beantworten:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Grand_Apothecary_Putress


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Von der offz. Seite:

* The scourge invasion will continue for a few more days.
* The prologue event is not over! More to come!!
* The Karazhan boss will be up for approximately another week still
* We increased the respawn rate of the Necropoli
* Zombie cure should kick in by around noon PST 

--
Ich denke aber das sich das jetzt schlimmer liest als es eigentlich ist.
Okay, es wurde ein Gegenmittel gefunden und somit werden die Ghule usw. entfernt, aber vieles an Material was in den letzten tagen aufgetaucht ist hat man bisher nicht gesehen/gehört.
Ich denke ja das es nur eine kurze Pause vor dem Sturm ist.
Bis zum Addon sind es noch n paarviele Tage, über 2 Wochen sogar und es würde mich wundern wenn Blizz da nicht nochwas aus dem Ärmel zaubert was VIEL schlimmer ist als das was jetzt passiert ist.
Ich rechne da mit Wellen von NPCs, ohne Spielerghuls eben, die alle Städte angreifen und alles töten.

Wie ich drauf kommt ?
"The prologue event is not over! More to come!!" <--- Deswegen.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Oktober 2008)

Huhu endlich mal leutre die das event mit offenen armen willkommen heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Auf MMO Champion steht es jetzt auch nochmal:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Damit ist zumindest die Zombieinfektion gebannt. Die Nekropolen bleiben. Aber was wird noch kommen?


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Zu dem Event:

Danke an die Mimimimimimi-Heuler die sich immer wieder über etwas beschweren müssen -.-.
Das Euch Langweilig ist ist ja ganz ok.. aber dass uns dann der Spass wegen EUCH genommen wird.. naja.. -.-

Typisch.. Alles Egoisten 


Hmm ich freue mich trozdem mal und warte was die nächsten Tage alles geschieht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pek.b (27. Oktober 2008)

seit ca. 19:45 ist es nicht mehr möglich durch die Kisten und Kakalaken die Krankheit zubekommen.


----------



## Hojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich gerade auf der Startseite hier gefunden:

"Ganze sechs weitere Bosse stellen sich im Kampf gegen Horde- und Allianz-Spieler gleichermaßen. Und zwar nicht in der Scherbenwelt, sondern in Azeroth. Wer also gerade einen Charakter frisch auf Level 70 spielt oder aus reiner Nostalgie die alten Instanzen besuchen will, der hat jetzt einen zusätzlichen Grund. Um diese sechs Bosse handelt es sich:

    * Sever: Ein Level 21 Elite Flickwerkschrecken in der Burg Schattenfang

    * Scorn: Ein Level 32 Elite Lich auf dem Friedhof-Abschnitt des Scharlachroten Klosters. Spieler, die den Kopflosen Reiter bezwingen wollen, können diesen Gegner im Vorbeigehen umhauen.

    * Lady Falther'ess, eine Level 37 Elite Banshee in den Hügeln der Klingenhauer.

    * Revanchion: Ein Level 60 Elite Geist im westlichen Abschnitt des Düsterbruch.

    * Lord Blackwood: Ein Level 60 Elite Skelett in Scholomance.

    * Balzaphon: Ein Level 60 Elite Lich in Stratholme. Ihn haben wir vor wenigen Sekunden mit einem Level 70 Schurken im Alleingang erledigt. Ein Kinderspiel. Unterhalb der News findet Ihr ein Bild von ihm wenige Sekunden vor seinem Tod.



Blizzard hat bestätigt, dass die Bosse noch ein paar Tage in den genannten Instanzen aufzufinden sind. Wenn Ihr also auf der Suche nach neuen Abenteuern in alten Instanzen seid, oder einfach mal wieder der guten alten Zeiten willen in eine der Instanzen wollt, solltet Ihr euch sputen."


----------



## Redak (27. Oktober 2008)

Gott diese scheiß mimimimi rumheuler
haben uns dne ganzen spaß verdorben >__>
wenn ihr keine verdammten events wollt dann zockt gefälligst singleplayer


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Gott diese scheiß mimimimi rumheuler
> haben uns dne ganzen spaß verdorben >__>
> wenn ihr keine verdammten events wollt dann zockt gefälligst singleplayer



Das gleiche könnte man nun von den ganzen Leuten behaupten die sich beschweren das, dass Event nun aus ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so...^^
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die nächsten Tage und auf die Ereignisse die da noch kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (27. Oktober 2008)

pek.b schrieb:


> seit ca. 19:45 ist es nicht mehr möglich durch die Kisten und Kakalaken die Krankheit zubekommen.



Und wie kann man sich jetzt Anstecken?


----------



## Darerus (27. Oktober 2008)

zum glück gar nicht mehr @ Monkey.D Luffy

Meine meinung darüber war eh geteilt:

Der Rollenspieler in mir fand es richtig geil eben sehr Warcraft 3 mäßig, der Raide und PvPler in mir allerdings hat hat es gehasst das immer Auktionatoren, Banker, Flugmeister, Kampfmeister etc. tot waren. naja finde es trotzdem gut das es vorbei ist 3 oder 4 Tage reicht ja auch.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja schrecklich!


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2008)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> Das ist ja schrecklich!



Und du bist offensichtlich zu doof zum lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## EvilDivel (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm in OG an dem Argentumzelt steht jetzt wer neues der einem nen Mal der Dämmerung gibt das die Ausdauer erhöht, stand der vorher schon da? Ist mir wenn noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Oktober 2008)

Der war gestern schon da. Heute ist eigentlich nichts passiert, ausser das die Seuche vorbei ist. Aber das war ja schon vor 0 Uhr.


----------



## Hojo (28. Oktober 2008)

Soeben habe ich Post bekommen vom Bewahrerder Schriften, er sagte mir das ich zur Burg Cenarius soll und mit Garon Hutchins reden soll.
Leider geht da bisher nichts, der verkauft nur Futter.
Aber ich bin mir sicher das er auch bald etwas zu sagen hat. ^^


----------



## Astrakiller (28. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich Post bekommen vom Bewahrerder Schriften, er sagte mir das ich zur Burg Cenarius soll und mit Garon Hutchins reden soll.
> Leider geht da bisher nichts, der verkauft nur Futter.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher das er auch bald etwas zu sagen hat. ^^



Glaub das ist wegen den Briefen,die man so bei den Mobs der Invasion findet..Glaub nich,das die für irgendwas gut sind..Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Achja: ich hab 2 briefe abgegeben und auch 2 per post bekommen,der 2. führt mich nach UC..doch da redet die frau garnich mit mir zu der ich muss :/


----------



## Firephoenix89 (28. Oktober 2008)

muss man da ne vor q machen den ich hab keinen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch ein Brief bekommen der mich nach garon hutchins führt ich hoffe mal das es da noch weiter geht den die Q zum Event find ich nett mal wieder viel Story


----------



## Hojo (28. Oktober 2008)

Mh, scheinbar scheint es da keine Quest zu geben, das ist wohl "nur" etwas Geschichte halt.
Aber macht nichts, finde ich trotzdem nett das man dann so Briefe bekommt und erfährt was es mit den Briefen auf sich hat.
Kleine und für viele sicherlich unnötige Sache, aber ich freu mich immer über sowas.

Da ja jetzt auch von offz. Seite bestätigt wurde das noch einiges passieren wird, bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt was das sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (28. Oktober 2008)

das sind sicher nicht nur so Briefe es wird einem ja gesagt das man mit diesen personen reden soll ich tippe einfach mal das die Briefe noch garnicht hätten ankommen sollen oder das die NPCs noch nicht umgestellt wurden mit neuen Daten.


----------



## Pfropfen (28. Oktober 2008)

Wäre lustig wenn man für jeden abgegebenen Brief in den Pestländern auch wieder einen bekommt. ich hatte bestimmt um die 6-7 Stk.
Hab aber noch nicht nach gesehen.
ban mal gespannt


----------



## Isilrond (28. Oktober 2008)

Jop Pro abgegeben Brief bekommt man einen Brief zurück - ob noch Quest folgen bleibt abzuwarten - ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## essey (28. Oktober 2008)

Man gibt einen Brief ab, um einen zurück zu bekommen? Wo liegt der Sinn? Klingt für mich fast so wie die Jagd nach dem "Passierschein A38" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mir heute Abend mal reinziehen.


----------



## Scotty1976 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab gestern abend einen abgegeben aber nix zurückbekommen.

War eine Quest ab Lvl 45, war dann wohl zu hoch, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Hojo (28. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Man gibt einen Brief ab, um einen zurück zu bekommen? Wo liegt der Sinn? Klingt für mich fast so wie die Jagd nach dem "Passierschein A38"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, man findet halt so Briefe und Tagebuchseiten, die bringt man dann zur Kapelle, zum Bewahrer der Schriften.
Etwas später bekommt man dann von dem für jedes abgegeben Schriftstück einen Brief in dem steht was er herrausgefunden hat über das was man abgegeben hat.

Ist ganz interessant zu lesen, wer mit wem mal verheiratet war oder wer der Bruder von dem war und wer jetzt noch lebt usw.
Gibt vielen NPCs etwas mehr Hintergrund. ^^


----------



## Shizo. (28. Oktober 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Jop Pro abgegeben Brief bekommt man einen Brief zurück - ob noch Quest folgen bleibt abzuwarten - ich denke eher nicht.




Hab bestimmt 6 Briefe abgegeben aber nie einen wieder gekriegt also ne Post


----------



## EvilDivel (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das dauert 1 bis 2 Tage bis die Briefe ankommen, hatte heute einen drin und den ersten hab ich am Tag abgegeben als die Nekropolen ankamen.


----------



## markboy1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Gott diese scheiß mimimimi rumheuler
> haben uns dne ganzen spaß verdorben >__>
> wenn ihr keine verdammten events wollt dann zockt gefälligst singleplayer


Das hat damit nichts zu tun.. Blizz hat schon vor den Event festgelgt das dass Event letze Nacht(oder wann das war)endet... da von Blizz auch geschrieben wurde das die ZOMBIE8nicht GEIßEL)invansion beendet wurde...und man kann sicher noch als Geißler spielen laut Forum als Lich...eiso Kopf hoch uns erwatet noch einiges


----------



## Firephoenix89 (29. Oktober 2008)

warum geht das event nich weiter soll mal was passieren


----------



## Saytan (29. Oktober 2008)

Firephoenix89 schrieb:


> warum geht das event nich weiter soll mal was passieren


geduld du must haben junger padawan.

Kindesentführung,zerstörung,völkermord und abfacklung+invasion  stehtn vor der tür.Hast dich auf einiges zu freuen.
Wenn das weisenhaus brennt usw wird auch rumheuler geben vonwegen:

das ist politisch nicht korrekt,kindes entführung weisenhaus abbrennung bla blubb jetzt stellt euch diese kleine madlein vor und die machen dan extreme vergleiche -.-

das geilste war im /2 channel "das sit 2. weltkrieg arthas ist wie hitler und tötet die juden" -.- dummheit ftw -.-


----------



## Firephoenix89 (29. Oktober 2008)

will aber jetzt äääääähhhhhhhhh


----------



## teroa (29. Oktober 2008)

naja das einzige neue was mir aufgefallen ist heute sind die Mal der Dämmerung es sind nicht mehr die 11 asd  machen sonder 23 asd^^


----------



## Ciquo (29. Oktober 2008)

grad ist bei uns ein heini in der kapelle des hoffnungsvollen lichts aufgetaucht, dazu ein paar 63er elite. nachdem der große down war, gabs ne quest. habe die jetzt abgeschlossen und hab nen wetzstein bekommen. jetzt ist wieder alles ruhig. (hatte grad schon einer in nem extra thread gepostet)


€: meinte natürlich die kathedrale wie ihr sehen könnt. hab nun aber 'ne quest bekommen bei der ich zur kapelle hochfliegen soll.


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

find ja trotzdem, dass der kommende event nen neuen thread haben sollte, aber bitte


----------



## Nightwraith (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo, der hier wird unübersichtlich..


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

naja mal sehn was nach dem patch jetzt daherkommt^^

das bei edr kapelle ist einfach vom nekropolen event, nehm ich ma an


----------



## Breglia (29. Oktober 2008)

So das hab ich gefunden hoffe das kommt als nächste phase

Wer nicht wissen möchte, was eventuell in Kürze folgt, sollte hier aufhören zu lesen (Spoiler Warnung!) ...

Seit der Beta gab es bereits Gerüchte, dass Orgrimmar und Teldrassil während des einleitenden Events dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden. Blizzard-Mitarbeiterin Nethaera beantwortet im WoW Forum einige Spieleranfragen, ob diese Pläne mit dem Ende der Invasion etwa schon vom Tisch sind:

Q: I thought that the zombies would eventually invade orgrimmar and teldrassil and burn them to the ground, so that the alliance and the horde had a legitimate, real reason to go to Northrend. If you end it now its just like, huh, that really wasn't that big of a deal after all.

A:Interesting...
Though, I'm not sure where we said everything was at an end... There's just a cure for the plague...


Q: Neth I think that guy is referring to the "Razing" of Org or something. I may be wrong here. Neth can you give us a little hint as to IF Org is gonna get this so called Raz in a few weeks? I love Org and all but its time for some remodeling imo. They just don't have any decor, and they don't believe in using any bright colors at all. I really just don't know why us Blood Elves have to put up with such heathens.

A: We hint at things obviously because it's more fun when they happen. I wouldn't want to spoil anything. I guess we'll all have to wait and see what happens.

Ob demnächst der grosse Angriff kommt und z.B. Orgrimmar dabei fällt und in neuer Architektur wieder aufgebaut wird, ist damit zwar nach wie vor offen, aber die während der Beta gefundenen Sprachdateien und die obigen Statements lassen vermuten, dass es recht wahrscheinlich ist. 

Quelle: http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?unid=12777#newstext


----------



## Dryadris (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich tippe weniger auf Orgrimmar sondern viel eher auf Undercity ^^
Warum? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach... Wenn man in den letzten Tagen die Quest in Unterstadt von einem der nekrotischen Kristalle bekommen hat, diese im Hof abgegeben hat und den Belohnungstext gelesen hat, dem wird aufgefallen sein, dass vermutet wird, dass geplant sei aus Unterstadt eine Nekropole zu machen. 
Bisher gibt es in keiner anderen Stadt ähnliche Vorfälle. Desweiteren startet die Reise nach Nordrend für die Horde von Orgrimmar aus und welchen Sinn würde es machen, genau diese Stadt dem Erdboden gleich zu machen? Keiner würde eine Stadt wieder komplett aufbauen um später genau diese zu verlassen. 

Aber es gibt einen weiteren Faktor der für mich Unterstadt als naheliegender werden läßt, abgesehen von den Überfällen der Geißel auf Unterstadt und zwar der von der Allianz gebliebte Varimathras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist ja nicht ganz freiwillig in Unterstadt, sondern wurde ja mehr oder weniger zu diesem Bündniss gezwungen. Gerüchten zufolge, soll er sich ja von seinen "Fesseln" lösen die ihm Sylvannas angelegt hat und sein eigenes Ding drehen. 

In Shattrat steht aktuell ja Putress mit seiner Mannschaft und forscht an einem Gegenmittel gegen die Seuche. Spieler haben beobachtet, dass immer ein Bote zu ihm fliegt und wieder wegfliegt. Putress ist ja der Kopf der Apothekervereinigung in... tada Unterstadt *grinsel*

Wenn man nun einfach mal davon ausgeht, dass in Unterstadt tatsächlich ein Komplott geplant wird, dann könnte auch Putress mit in die Sache verwickelt sein (Stichwort: Bote). Dieser Bote wird genutzt um mit Varimathras in ständigem Kontakt zu stehen und um natürlich Informationen über Fortschritte oder weitere Vorgehensweise auszutauschen. 


Joah das ist mal so meine Vermutung die ich mir so aus den einzelnen Infos die man durch Quests oder Beobachtungen gebastelt habe. Natürlich kann ich auch falsch liegen, aber rumspekulieren macht halt doch ziemlich Spaß ^^

Inwieweit das jetzt die Allianz betrifft kann ich natürlich jetzt nicht sagen, aber da Thrall und Jaina doch recht gut befreundet sind, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass da was gemeinsames in Gange sein könnte. Sie waren beide Gegner der Brennenden Legion und wenn sich jetzt herausstellen sollte, dass Varimathras noch immer mit der Brennenden Legion was zum tun hat, sie erneut zusammenarbeiten. So ala: "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund" XD


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

> Desweiteren startet die Reise nach Nordrend für die Horde von Orgrimmar aus und welchen Sinn würde es machen, genau diese Stadt dem Erdboden gleich zu machen? Keiner würde eine Stadt wieder komplett aufbauen um später genau diese zu verlassen.



öööh...UND vor undercity steht inzw auch ein 2ter zepp turm. gibt ja 2 start gebiete


----------



## Breglia (29. Oktober 2008)

Mag ja sein aber warum den neu Neuaufbau??? kann ja sein das die Städte zerstört werden. Und die Städte in neuen look erscheinen. Also nach 3 jahren wow würd mich s freuen. mal was anderes zu sehen.

Eins steht fest es kommt noch irgendwas Tolles.


----------



## Firephoenix89 (29. Oktober 2008)

hm hab jetzt auch einen briefbekommen kann ihn aber auch nich bei der person abgeben die will mit nur waffenverkaufen


----------



## Hexenkind (30. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Briefen gab es auch schon mal. Alles hier nachzulesen:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Scourge_Invasion

Hat jemand schon was neues bemerkt?


----------



## Firephoenix89 (30. Oktober 2008)

kannst du mal übersetzten englisch is nich so mein fall


----------



## blacktor (30. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon was neues bemerkt?



ich bin gestern vor der aldor bank rumgeflogen, als mir aufgefallen ist, das so ein grüner mob von diesen lager nebenan (sry namen vergessen) in richtung shatportale geht, bin den mal nachgeflogen und siehe da, er verschwindet in einen hordeportal (dort wo 3 nebeneinander stehen => das ganz rechte geht der rein )

dann nach dem raid ist mir das nochmal aufgefallen, nur hab ihn dann nicht mehr verfolgt.

weiß einer was es mit den auf sich hat?


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> [...] und siehe da, er verschwindet in einen hordeportal (dort wo 3 nebeneinander stehen => das ganz rechte geht der rein )



das ist das UC Portal


----------



## Turgon! (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> geduld du must haben junger padawan.
> 
> Kindesentführung,zerstörung,völkermord und abfacklung+invasion  stehtn vor der tür.Hast dich auf einiges zu freuen.
> Wenn das weisenhaus brennt usw wird auch rumheuler geben vonwegen:
> ...



Ohne Worte :/

btw, hab diese Notizen auch gelootet in den Östlichen Pestländern da die aber für 45 waren direkt wieder zerstört.


----------



## blacktor (30. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> das ist das UC Portal



danke, spiel seit eh und je immer nur Alli seite, und das sieht man ja nicht welches portal wohin führt  :>


----------



## Kaldonir (30. Oktober 2008)

Außerdem glaube ich, würde Arthas lieber Sylvanas schaden als Thrall oder? Ich glaube auch eher an UC


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

Breglia schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Neth can you give us a little hint as to IF Org is gonna get this so called Raz in a few weeks? I love Org and all but its time for some remodeling imo. They just don't have any decor, and they don't believe in using any bright colors at all. I really just don't know why us Blood Elves have to put up with such heathens.
> 
> ...



als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich auch zuerst an UC denken ... okay ... helle Farben würden einfach nicht zu untoten passen ... aber die architektur im Zentrum von UC ist nervig ... schmale brücken ... enge kurven ... ständig flieg ich irgendwo runter wenn ich mitn schnellen mount da lang renne ^^ da würde mir ein wenig remodelling ganz gut gefallen


----------

